# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  مسابقة أكمل الآية من ذاكرتك واطرح لغيرك سؤالا آخر

## ابتكار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


في هذا الموضوع نوع من المدارسة تتعلق بالحفظ فقط 
والمسابقه هي 

اذكري الآية واسم السورة..!!


طريقة هذا الموضوع إتمام الآية اعتمادا على *الذاكرة فقط* دون الاستفادة من أي برنامج لأي سبب.. مع الحرص على تلافي الأخطاء الإملائية في كتابة الآيات..

ارجو من الجميع الالتزام بالشرط وهو الاجابه من الحفظ وليس من المصحف او اي برنامج او وسيله اخرى

واول وحده تستطيع اكمال 15 آيه مب شرط تذكر السوره تحصل على بطاقة رصيد 25 درهم



يالله شدو حيلكم
وانا يمكنني المشاركه
واذا فزت بعطي الهديه للي بشوفها تستحق

جددوا النيه ويلا 

نبدأ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( قال رب اغفر لي ولاخي...............)

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## روح طموحه

حلوه الفكره عيبتني :")
بس للامانه ماعرفت التكمله و سويت سيرج << فضول فقط لا غير

ننتظر البقيه و ان شالله يكون لي حظ في المرات اليايه

و يزاج الله الف خير :")

----------


## munamoor

أعرف الايه و اعرف السورة بس للاسف هب حافظة الاية بالكامل 

السموحة منج ان شاء الله ناوية ابدأ في 

الحفظ ان الله قدر لي قريبا

----------


## 3asoolah

ماشاالله .. مسابقه وااااااااااايد حلوه .. 

بس ..
للأسف مب حافظتنها ..

----------


## خويتي بتعرس

للأسف ماعرفت التكمله ..

يزاااج الله خير ياقلبي  :Smile:  

بس ياليت تكون الآية اطول [ شـوي ] 

متـــــــابعين و بقــوه


[ اللهم ارزقنا حفظ كتابك القرآن الكريم والعمل بما فيه عاجلا غير آجــل ]

----------


## شوق الأمارات

مشكورة على المسابقة ا لحلوة 
للاسف مب حافظة الايه

----------


## خويتي بتعرس

.
.
.
.
.
.

 :Smile:

----------


## منوه أنا

" قال رب اغفر لي ولاخي وادخلنا في رحمتك وانت ارحم الراحميــن "

يالله تثبت لي حفظ كتابك ,, وتيسير لي ختمه ,,
انزين اكملي 

"*ويقول الانسان أإذا ما مت .....................................* "

----------


## أم السعف والليف

يا بنت الحلال اختاري آيات ثانية الله يهداج يامعودة؟؟ :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ابتكار

منوه انا بارك الله فيج

رصيدج نقطه

ويقول الانسان اإذا ما مت لسوف اخرج حيا

سورة مريم

أما السفينة فكانت.......................................

----------


## الوحداويه83

مشكوووووره اختي ع المسابقه 

أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون فأردت أن اعيبها وكان وراهم ملك ياخذ كل سفينة غصبا 



اكملي الايه ..... 

واذا استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا ..................

----------


## غصون الرند

( واذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتى عشرة عينا قد علم كل اناس مشربهم كلوا و اشربوا من رزق الله و تعثوا في الارض مفسدين )

للأمانة انا كملت نص الايه و رسلت الاجابة 
بعدين اختي منهو انا قالتلي لازم تكمليها للنهاية و ما عرفت الباقي فقالتلي الاجابة و انا كملتها00

----------


## غصون الرند

الاية التالية 

(الرحمن على العرش اسوتى له 00000000

----------


## منوه أنا

((الرحمن على العرش استوى له ما في السماوات وما في الارض وما بينها وما تحت الثرى ))

سووورة طه

انزين
اممممممم

"*ومن ءايته ان خلق لكم من انفسكم ازوجا .....................................* "

----------


## ابتكار

> مشكوووووره اختي ع المسابقه 
> 
> أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون فأردت أن اعيبها وكان وراءهم ملك ياخذ كل سفينة غصبا 
> 
> 
> 
> اكملي الايه ..... 
> 
> واذا استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا ..................


بارك الله فيج

الوحداويه
رصيدج نقطه

ثابري

----------


## ابتكار

> ( واذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتى عشرة عينا قد علم كل اناس مشربهم كلوا و اشربوا من رزق الله و تعثوا في الارض مفسدين )
> 
> للأمانة انا كملت نص الايه و رسلت الاجابة 
> بعدين اختي منهو انا قالتلي لازم تكمليها للنهاية و ما عرفت الباقي فقالتلي الاجابة و انا كملتها00


بارك الله فيج ولامانتج بضيفلج نقطه بس هذي اول وآخر مره اسويها في المسابقه

غصون الرند 
رصيدج نقطه

تابعي

----------


## ابتكار

> ((الرحمن على العرش استوى له ما في السماوات وما في الارض وما بينها وما تحت الثرى ))
> 
> سووورة طه
> 
> انزين
> اممممممم
> 
> "*ومن ءايته ان خلق لكم من انفسكم ازوجا .....................................* "



منوه انا 
أحسنت
رصيدج نقطتين

----------


## 8نوف8

((ومن ءايته ان خلق لكم من انفسكم ازوجا ..................................... لتسكنوا اليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة إن في ذلك لآيت لقوم يتفكرون ))


( ان الذين يحادون الله ورسوله .......)

----------


## ابتكار

نوف حبيبتي كملي الايه
((ومن ءايته ان خلق لكم من انفسكم ازوجا ..................................... لتسكنوا اليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة.......................................... ))

----------


## منوه أنا

((ان الذين يحادون الله ورسوله اولئك في الاذلين))

انزين

*"للذين يؤلون من نسائهم.............."*

----------


## ابتكار

اخواتي الاخت نوف ما كملت الاجابه

أنا بكملها
ومن ءايته ان خلق لكم من انفسكم ازوجا لتسكنوا اليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة إن في ذلك لايات لقوم يتفكرون

----------


## 8نوف8

للذين يؤلون من نسائهم.............. تربص أربعة اشهر فإن فائوا فإن الله غفور رحيم ))



( ولو لا أن كتب الله عليهم الجلاء .......)

----------


## 8نوف8

> اخواتي الاخت نوف ما كملت الاجابه
> 
> أنا بكملها
> ومن ءايته ان خلق لكم من انفسكم ازوجا لتسكنوا اليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة إن في ذلك لايات لقوم يتفكرون


السموحة

بس أنا كملت الآية في نفس المشاركة

----------


## Space Toon

للذين يؤلون من نسائهم تربص أربعة أشهر فإن فاءوا فإن الله غفور رحيم

----------


## Space Toon

ولولا أن كتب الله عليهم الجلاء لعذبهم في الدنيا ولهم في الآخرة عذاب النار، ذلك بأنهم شاقوا الله ورسوله ومن يشاق الله فإن الله شديد العقاب


لا تجد قومًا

----------


## 8نوف8

> ولولا أن كتب الله عليهم الجلاء لعذبهم في الدنيا ولهم في الآخرة عذاب النار، ذلك بأنهم شاقوا الله ورسوله ومن يشاق الله فإن الله شديد العقاب
> 
> 
> لا تجد قومًا


تكملة صحيحة .. ما شاء الله كملتي بعد الآية اللي بعدها

بارك الله فيج



ماعرف

لو تزيدين الآية

إن شاء الله حد يعرف التكملة 

والسموحة

----------


## منوه أنا

((لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الاخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانوا اباءهم او ابناءهم او عشيرتهم اولئك كتب في قلوبهم الايمان وايدهم بروح منه ويدخلهم جنات تجري من تحتها الانهار خالدين فيها ابدا رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ذلم الفوز العظيم ))


امممممم

*"فتولى عنهم وقال ............................* "

----------


## 8نوف8

> ولولا أن كتب الله عليهم الجلاء لعذبهم في الدنيا ولهم في الآخرة عذاب النار، ذلك بأنهم شاقوا الله ورسوله ومن يشاق الله فإن الله شديد العقاب
> 
> 
> لا تجد قومًا


كملي الآية .. اللي كتبتها الاخت Space Toon

----------


## Space Toon

فتولى عنهم وقال يا قوم لقد أبلغتكم رسالة ربي ونصحت لكم ولكن لا تحبون الناصحين 


"بل عجبوا أن

----------


## الوحداويه83

بل عجبوا ان جاءهم منذر منهم فقال الكافرون ان هذا لشي عجيب

----------


## الوحداويه83

وقرن في بيوتكن ...................ز

----------


## 8نوف8

وقرن في بيوتكن ...................ولا تتبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولي ))


( وان كنتن تردن الله ورسوله ...)

----------


## منوه أنا

(( وإن كنتن تردن الله وروله والدارالاخرة فان الله أعد للمحسنات منكن اجرا عظيما ))

انزين 

*"قل كونوا حجارة أو حديدا .............................* "

----------


## Space Toon

قل كونوا حجارة او حديد * او خلقا مما يكبر في صدوركم فسيقولون من يعيدنا قل الذي فطركم أول مرة 


في قوبهم مرضٌ...................

----------


## عبق الماضي

في قلوبهم مرضا فزادهم الله مرضا 

سورة البقره أخاف أكملها وأغلط فبها

----------


## Space Toon

الظاهر محد عرف

" في قلوبهم مرضٌ فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون"


فلما رأى القمر بازغًا قال......................

----------


## أندلسية

قال هذا ربي ..فلما أفل قال لا أحب الآفلين ..*فلما رأى الشمس بازغة قال هذا ربي هذا أكبر..




طيب سؤال للبعدي ..
يا نساء النبي لستن كأحد من النساء.......................


وجزاك الله خيرا أختي على هذة الفكرة الرائعة..

----------


## ابتكار

> ((ان الذين يحادون الله ورسوله اولئك في الاذلين))
> 
> انزين
> 
> *"للذين يؤلون من نسائهم.............."*


منوه انا 

زادك الله علما

رصيدج 3 نقاط

----------


## ابتكار

> للذين يؤلون من نسائهم.............. تربص أربعة اشهر فإن فائوا فإن الله غفور رحيم ))
> 
> 
> 
> ( ولو لا أن كتب الله عليهم الجلاء .......)


نوف حبيبتي

بارك الله فيج

رصيدج نقطه

ثابري ننتظر المزيد من الاجابات الموفقه

----------


## ابتكار

> السموحة
> 
> بس أنا كملت الآية في نفس المشاركة


أنت اتاخرت وانا كملتها قبلج

بس ولا يهمج الغاليه

رصيدج نقطتين

----------


## نبض الاحساس

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن فكره وايد وايد حلوه 

ربي يجعلها في ميزان حسناتج يا ابتكار

----------


## Space Toon

يا نساء النبي لستن كأحد من النساء إن اتقيتن فلا تخضعن بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض وقلن قولا معروفا 


إن الله وملائكته يصلون............................................. .....

----------


## دمانيه

ماشاء الله عليكم ربي يحفظكم جميعاا

----------


## غصون الرند

( أن الله و ملائكته يصلون على النبي يا ايها الذين امنوا صلوا عليه و سلموا تسليما) 

الايه التالية 
( قال ربي اشرح لي صدري 00000000

----------


## نبض الاحساس

( قال ربي اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقه بها قولي )

(تبارك اللذي بيده الملك .............

----------


## Space Toon

قال رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي واجعل لي وزيرا من أهلي هارون أخي اشدد به أزري وأشركه في أمري كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا إنك كنت بنا بصيرا

----------


## Space Toon

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير


إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا..............

----------


## منوه أنا

إن الله لا يستحي ان يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فاما الذين كفروا فيعلمون انه الحق من ربك

انزين 

"يوم نقول لجهنم ........................................."

----------


## Space Toon

يوم نقول لجهنم هل امتلئتي وتقول هل من مزيد

قل للمؤمنين يغضوا...........

----------


## غصون الرند

( يوم نقول لجهنم هل امتلأتي و تقول هل من مزيد ) 
الايه التالية 

( سبح لله ما في السموات 00000

----------


## نبض الاحساس

"يوم نقول لجهنم هل إمتلئتي وتقول هل من مزيد"

"إن الله لا يغير............"

----------


## نبض الاحساس

( سبح لله ما في السموات وما في الارض وهو على كل شي قدير)

(إنا أنزلناه

----------


## غصون الرند

( إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم ) 

( كلا اذا بلغت التراقي 000000000

----------


## منوه أنا

((كلا اذا بلغت التراقي وقيل من راق وظن انه الفراق))


انزين

*" ما اغنى ...........................*."

----------


## غصون الرند

( إنا انزلناه في ليلة القدر و ما ادراك ما ليلة القدر ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر ) 

( لا أقسم بهذا البلد000000

----------


## نبض الاحساس

استغفر الله من العيله قمنا انخربط بالايات 

على العموم الله يجزيكم خير مسابقه وايد حلوه

----------


## غصون الرند

( ما اغنى عني ماليه * هلك عني سلطانية * خذوه فغلوه * ثم الجهيم صلوه ) 

( ما ودعك ربك و ما قلى 0000

----------


## غصون الرند

( الله لا اله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة و لا نوم له مافي السموا ت و ما في الارض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده غلا بإذنه يعلم ما بين ايديهم و ما خلفهم و لا يحيطون بشيئ من علمه إلا بما شاء و سع كرسيه السموات و الارض و لا تأذوه حفظهما و هو العلي العظيم ) 

( الله نور السموات و الارض 00000

----------


## ابتكار

> للذين يؤلون من نسائهم تربص أربعة أشهر فإن فاءوا فإن الله غفور رحيم


غلبتج نوف

----------


## ابتكار

> ولولا أن كتب الله عليهم الجلاء لعذبهم في الدنيا ولهم في الآخرة عذاب النار، ذلك بأنهم شاقوا الله ورسوله ومن يشاق الله فإن الله شديد العقاب
> 
> 
> لا تجد قومًا


Space Toon
بارك الله فيك

رصيدك نقطه

----------


## ابتكار

> ((لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الاخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانوا اباءهم او ابناءهم او عشيرتهم اولئك كتب في قلوبهم الايمان وايدهم بروح منه ويدخلهم جنات تجري من تحتها الانهار خالدين فيها ابدا رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ذلم الفوز العظيم ))
> 
> 
> امممممم
> 
> *"فتولى عنهم وقال ............................* "



عزيزتي منوه انا

رصيدج 4 نقاط

----------


## ابتكار

> فتولى عنهم وقال يا قوم لقد أبلغتكم رسالة ربي ونصحت لكم ولكن لا تحبون الناصحين 
> 
> 
> "بل عجبوا أن


S pace Toon
بارك الله فيج

رصيدج نقطتين

----------


## ابتكار

> بل عجبوا ان جاءهم منذر منهم فقال الكافرون ان هذا لشي عجيب


الوحداويه حبيبتي

رصيدج نقطتين

----------


## ابتكار

> وقرن في بيوتكن ...................ولا تتبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولي ))
> 
> 
> ( وان كنتن تردن الله ورسوله ...)


عزيزتي نوف

ما كملت الايه

----------


## ابتكار

> (( وإن كنتن تردن الله وروله والدارالاخرة فان الله أعد للمحسنات منكن اجرا عظيما ))
> 
> انزين 
> 
> *"قل كونوا حجارة أو حديدا .............................* "


منوه أنا

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

رصيدج 5 نقاط

----------


## ابتكار

> قل كونوا حجارة او حديد * او خلقا مما يكبر في صدوركم فسيقولون من يعيدنا قل الذي فطركم أول مرة 
> 
> 
> في قوبهم مرضٌ...................


Space Toon

الايه قالتها الخت منوه انا كامله لذلك لا تحسب سؤال

----------


## ابتكار

> في قلوبهم مرضا فزادهم الله مرضا 
> 
> سورة البقره أخاف أكملها وأغلط فبها


بارك الله فيج حبيبتي
وزادك حرصا

ان شاء الله نكتب ايه من اللي تحفظينهم

حياك الله وبياك

----------


## ابتكار

> الظاهر محد عرف
> 
> " في قلوبهم مرضٌ فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون"
> 
> 
> فلما رأى القمر بازغًا قال......................


اختي ما يحق لج تسالين وتجاوبين

ارجو ان لا يتكرر هذا

----------


## ابتكار

> قال هذا ربي ..فلما أفل قال لا أحب الآفلين ..*فلما رأى الشمس بازغة قال هذا ربي هذا أكبر..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طيب سؤال للبعدي ..
> يا نساء النبي لستن كأحد من النساء.......................
> 
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا أختي على هذة الفكرة الرائعة..




يزاج الله خير اخيه

وبارك فيك

رصيدك نقطه

----------


## ابتكار

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن فكره وايد وايد حلوه 
> 
> ربي يجعلها في ميزان حسناتج يا ابتكار


آمين واياك غاليتي

----------


## ابتكار

> يا نساء النبي لستن كأحد من النساء إن اتقيتن فلا تخضعن بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض وقلن قولا معروفا 
> 
> 
> إن الله وملائكته يصلون............................................. .....


الله يثبتج

رصيدج 3 نقاط

----------


## ابتكار

> ماشاء الله عليكم ربي يحفظكم جميعاا


واياك الغاليه

----------


## ابتكار

> ( أن الله و ملائكته يصلون على النبي يا ايها الذين امنوا صلوا عليه و سلموا تسليما) 
> 
> الايه التالية 
> ( قال ربي اشرح لي صدري 00000000




بارك الله فيج 

رصيدج نقطتين

----------


## ابتكار

> ( قال ربي اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقه بها قولي )
> 
> (تبارك اللذي بيده الملك .............


حبيبتي الايه ليس فيها بها

----------


## ابتكار

> قال رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي واجعل لي وزيرا من أهلي هارون أخي اشدد به أزري وأشركه في أمري كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا إنك كنت بنا بصيرا


Space Toon

قال رب اشرح لي صدري ايه كامله

----------


## Space Toon

الله نور السموات والأرض مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح المصباح في زجاجة الزجاجة كأنها كوكب دري يوقد من شجرة مباركة زيتونة لا شرقية ولا غربية يكاد زيتها يضيء ولو لم تمسسه نار نور على نور يهدي الله لنوره من يشاء ويضرب الله الأمثال للناس والله بكل شيء عليم


وأنزلنا الحديد................

----------


## ابتكار

> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير
> 
> 
> إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا..............


Space Toon
رصيدك 4 نقاط

----------


## 8نوف8

الزانية والزاني ..... فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة ولا تأخذكم بهما رأفة في دين الله



الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها .........

----------


## ابتكار

> إن الله لا يستحي ان يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فاما الذين كفروا فيعلمون انه الحق من ربك
> 
> انزين 
> 
> "يوم نقول لجهنم ........................................."


حبيبتي الايه ناقصه كمليها

----------


## ابتكار

> يوم نقول لجهنم هل امتلئتي وتقول هل من مزيد
> 
> قل للمؤمنين يغضوا...........


رصيدك 5نقاط

----------


## ابتكار

> ( سبح لله ما في السموات وما في الارض وهو على كل شي قدير)
> 
> (إنا أنزلناه


بارك الله فيك
رصيدك نقطه

----------


## ابتكار

> "يوم نقول لجهنم هل إمتلئتي وتقول هل من مزيد"
> 
> "إن الله لا يغير............"


سبقوج في الاجابه

والسؤال جزء من ايه وليست ايه من البدايه

----------


## ابتكار

> ( إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم ) 
> 
> ( كلا اذا بلغت التراقي 000000000


لا استطيع حساب نقطه لصالحك

لان السؤال جزء من ايه وليست ايه من البدايه

----------


## ابتكار

> ((كلا اذا بلغت التراقي وقيل من راق وظن انه الفراق))
> 
> 
> انزين
> 
> *" ما اغنى ...........................*."


كلا اذا بلغت التراقي ايه كامله

ولا يمكن حساب نقطه لك

----------


## ابتكار

> ( إنا انزلناه في ليلة القدر و ما ادراك ما ليلة القدر ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر ) 
> 
> ( لا أقسم بهذا البلد000000


رصيدك 3 نقاط

----------


## ابتكار

ما شاء الله عليكم
دوختوني

لي ملاحظا ومن بعدها ساضع النقاط حتى الان


1- فكرة المسابقه هي اكمال الايه وليست ان تحضري الايه التي بعدها ( وساقوم باذن الله بطرح مسابقه اخرى حول هذه الفكره)
ولن اقوم باحتساب نقاط في ذلك
2- ارجو التاكد من صحة الايه ثم كتابة ايه السؤال الجديد
3- ارجو البحث عن الايات التي لم يتم اكمالها

----------


## ابتكار

> ( ما اغنى عني ماليه * هلك عني سلطانية * خذوه فغلوه * ثم الجهيم صلوه ) 
> 
> ( ما ودعك ربك و ما قلى 0000



السؤال جدا سهل
رصيدج نقطتين

----------


## ابتكار

النقاط كالتالي

وتذكري اخيه ان اجورك عند الله تعالى مضاعفة باذن الله

منوه انا
رصيدج 5 نقاط

Space Toon
رصيدك5 نقاط

غصون الرند 
رصيدك 3 نقاط

الوحداويه
رصيدج نقطتين

نوف 
رصيدج نقطتين

أندلسية
رصيدك نقطه

نبض الاحساس
رصيدك نقطه


ولا تزال المنافسه قائمه

----------


## ابتكار

ارجو عدم طرح اي سؤال حتى م الاجابه على الاسئله اللي طرحت ولم يتم الاجابه عليها

اي عضوه ستكمل الايه ارجو ان لا تضع ايه اخرى حتى اطرح انا الايه بعد الانتهاء من جميع الايات المتبقيه

و لا يجوز للعضوه التي سالت السؤال الاجابه عنه

نبدأ


وقرن في بيوتكن ..............

إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا.........

قل للمؤمنين يغضوا.................

وأنزلنا الحديد....................

الزانية والزاني ..............

الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها..................

----------


## نبض الاحساس

وقرن في بيوتكن ولاتبرجن تبرجه الجاهليه الأولى

إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلاما كلمة طيبه كشجرة طيبه أصلها ثابت وفرعها في السماء 

(سبحان اللذي سخر......

----------


## .Um Hamad

بارك الله فيكِ ياغاليه وجزاكِ الله خير


مسابقه قيمه لا شك وقيمتها تكمن في محاولة الحفظ ان لم يكن هناك حفظ بالاساس

اللهم اعنا على حفظ كتابك

الحمدلله على حظي الايات سهله ^_^


ابدأ بسم الله

وقرن في بيوتكن ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الاولى 


إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون انه الحق من ربهم واما الذين كفروا قيقولون ماذا اراد الله بهذا مثلا يظل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيراومايضل به الا الفاسقين

قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من ابصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك ازكى لهم ان الله خبير بما يصنعون


الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة ولا تاخذكم بهما رأفة في دين الله ان كنتم تؤمنون بالله وباليوم الاخر وليشهد عذابهما طائفة من المؤمنين

----------


## الوحداويه83

> نبدأ
> 
> 
> وقرن في بيوتكن ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى 
> 
> إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها 
> 
> قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم 
> 
> ...

----------


## الوحداويه83

سؤال لازم نكمل الايه كلها ولا بس لين يوضح المعنى؟؟؟ اتمنى تجاوبين يا ابتكار

----------


## 8نوف8

> سؤال لازم نكمل الايه كلها ولا بس لين يوضح المعنى؟؟؟ اتمنى تجاوبين يا ابتكار


نفس السؤال

----------


## خويتي بتعرس

متـابعة  :Smile:

----------


## ابتكار

> وقرن في بيوتكن ولاتبرجن تبرجه الجاهليه الأولى
> 
>  الايه ناقصه
> 
> 
> إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلاما كلمة طيبه كشجرة طيبه أصلها ثابت وفرعها في السماء 
> 
> حبيبتي الايه خطا دخلت ايتين في اية واحدة
> 
> ...



*ارجو عدم وضع ايات جديده حتى نتمكن من انهاء الايات المتبقيه*

----------


## ابتكار

> بارك الله فيكِ ياغاليه وجزاكِ الله خير
> 
> 
> مسابقه قيمه لا شك وقيمتها تكمن في محاولة الحفظ ان لم يكن هناك حفظ بالاساس
> 
> اللهم اعنا على حفظ كتابك
> 
> 
> آميييييين
> ...


هيا
ما شاء الله تبارك الله 

رصيدك 3 نقاط

----------


## ابتكار

*وحداويه 
نوف*

حصلت لخبطه وبقيت ايات لم تتم الاجابة عليها سننهي الايات ثم نعود لاكمال المسابقه

وليس شرطا الاجابه عنها جميعا يمكن اختيار ايه واحده فقط

والاخت هيا ما شاء الله اجابت على 3

اما البقيه
وقرن في بيوتكن ..............( جميع من اجاب عن هذه الايه اجاب اجابة ناقصه)

وأنزلنا الحديد....................

الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها..................

----------


## اليامي مريامي

)وقرن في بيوتكن ولاتبرجن تبرج الجاهليه الاولى)
(
وأنزلنا الحديد فيه باس شديد)

----------


## Space Toon

وقرن في بيوتكن ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى وأقمن الصلاة وأتين الزكاة وأطعن الله ورسوله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.


الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها والتي لم تمت في منامها فيمسك التي قضى عليها الموت ويرسل الأخرى إلى أجل مسمى 
إن في ذلك لأيت لقوم يتفكرون

ولو ترى اذ الظالمون في غمرات الموت........................

----------


## منوه أنا

((ولو ترى اذا الظالمون في غمرات الموت والملئكة باسطوا ايديهم اخرجوا انفسكم اليوم تجزون عذاب الهون بما كنتم تستكبرون في الارض بغير الحق وبما كنتم تفسقون))

انزين


*"اتل ما أوحى.............................................. ..*."

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

مشكورة على المسابقة ا لحلوة

----------


## Space Toon

اتل ما أوحي إليك من الكتاب وأقم الصلاة إن الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر ولذكر الله أكبر والله يعلم ما تصنعون 


واذكر في الكتاب............................................ ......

----------


## ابتكار

> )وقرن في بيوتكن ولاتبرجن تبرج الجاهليه الاولى)
> (
> وأنزلنا الحديد فيه باس شديد)



حياك الله وبياك اخيه

اسعدتني مشاركتك

كملي الايات

----------


## ابتكار

> وقرن في بيوتكن ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى وأقمن الصلاة وأتين الزكاة وأطعن الله ورسوله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا.
> 
> 
> الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها والتي لم تمت في منامها فيمسك التي قضى عليها الموت ويرسل الأخرى إلى أجل مسمى 
> إن في ذلك لأيت لقوم يتفكرون
> 
> ولو ترى اذ الظالمون في غمرات الموت........................


بارك الله فيج

رصيدج 7 نقاط

----------


## ابتكار

> ((ولو ترى اذا الظالمون في غمرات الموت والملئكة باسطوا ايديهم اخرجوا انفسكم اليوم تجزون عذاب الهون بما كنتم تستكبرون في الارض بغير الحق وبما كنتم تفسقون))
> 
> انزين
> 
> 
> *"اتل ما أوحى.............................................. ..*."


حبيبتي منوه انا

اجابتج خطأ

----------


## ابتكار

> مشكورة على المسابقة ا لحلوة


العفو

وانت مشكوره ع المرور اختي

حياج الله

----------


## ابتكار

> اتل ما أوحي إليك من الكتاب وأقم الصلاة إن الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر ولذكر الله أكبر والله يعلم ما تصنعون 
> 
> 
> واذكر في الكتاب............................................ ......


اجابه موفقه
رصيدك 8 نقاط

----------


## منوه أنا

> حبيبتي منوه انا
> 
> اجابتج خطأ


اممممم
بعدلها

((ولو ترى اذ الظالمون في غمرات الموت والملئكة باسطوا ايديهم اخرجوا انفسكم اليوم تجزون عذاب الهون بما كنتم عن ءايته تستكبرون ))

انزين شرااااااايج الحين صح ولا ؟؟
بس الصدق بغيت اصيح ,, لاني غلطت في هااي الاية 
ومع اني مراجعه هااي السوورة جريب 

اممممم

اكملي
*" ام اتحذوا من دونه ءالهه قل ............................................"*

----------


## ابتكار

> اممممم
> بعدلها
> 
> ((ولو ترى اذ الظالمون في غمرات الموت والملئكة باسطوا ايديهم اخرجوا انفسكم اليوم تجزون عذاب الهون بما كنتم عن ءايته تستكبرون ))
> 
> انزين شرااااااايج الحين صح ولا ؟؟
> بس الصدق بغيت اصيح ,, لاني غلطت في هااي الاية 
> ومع اني مراجعه هااي السوورة جريب 
> 
> ...


لا فديتج غلط

(ولو ترى إذ الظالمون في غمرات الموت والملائكة باسطوا أيديهم أخرجوا أنفسكم اليوم تجزون عذاب الهون بما كنتم تقولون على الله غير الحق وكنتم عن آياته تستكبرون)

----------


## ابتكار

(واذكر في الكتاب ابراهيم انه كان صديقا نبيا)


سورة مريم

(ام اتخذوا من دونه الهة قل هاتوا برهانكم هذا ذكر من معي وذكر من قبلي بل اكثرهم لا يعلمون الحق فهم معرضون)
سورة الانبياء

اجاباتي صح؟

والحين دوري احط ايه

(وما محمد الا رسول...............................)

----------


## روح طموحه

> (وما محمد الا رسول...............................)


(( و ما محمد الا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل افإن مات او قتل انقلبت على اعقابكم و من ينقلب على عقبيه فلن يضر الله شيئا و سيجزى الله الشاكرين))

----------


## روح طموحه

الايه

(و اذ نجيناكم من ال فرعون....)

----------


## ابتكار

> (( و ما محمد الا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل افإن مات او قتل انقلبت على اعقابكم و من ينقلب على عقبيه فلن يضر الله شيئا و سيجزى الله الشاكرين))


روح طموحه

بارك الله فيك
وحياك بيننا
رصيدك نقطه

----------


## منوه أنا

((واذ انجيناكم من ال فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون ابنائكم ويستحيون نسائكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم))


انزين

"ياايها الناس ان كنتم في ريب من البعث .................................................. .."

----------


## نور*دبي

ماعرفت

----------


## ابتكار

> ((واذ انجيناكم من ال فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون ابنائكم ويستحيون نسائكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم))
> 
> 
> انزين
> 
> "ياايها الناس ان كنتم في ريب من البعث .................................................. .."



بارك الله فيك

رصيدج 6 نقاط

----------


## ابتكار

> ماعرفت


الله ييسر لج حفظ كتابه

ان شاء الله المرات اليايه تعرفين

----------


## ابتكار

(يا ايها الناس ان كنتم في ريب من البعث فانا خلقناكم من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم من علقة ثم من مضغة مخلقة وغير مخلقة لنبين لكم ونقر في الارحام من يشاء الى اجل مسمى ثم نخرجكم طفلا ومنكم من يتوفى ومنكم من يرد الى ارذل العمر لكيلا يعلم من بعد علم شيئا وترى الارض هامدة فاذا انزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت وانبتت من كل زوج بهيج)


السؤال

يا ايها الذين امنوا اتقوا الله ولتنظر ..............................

----------


## روح طموحه

( يا ايها الذين امنوا اتقوا الله ولتنظر كل نفس ما كسبت لغد و اتقوا الله ان الله خبير بما تعملون)

----------


## روح طموحه

السؤال
(هو الذي انزل عليك الكتاب منه .... )
:")

----------


## أندلسية

هو الذي أنزل عليك الكتاب منه آيات محكمات هن أم الكتاب وأخر متشابهات *فأما الذين في قلوبهم زيغ فيتبعون ما تشابه منه إبتغاء الفتنة وإبتغاااء تأويله وما يعلم تأويلة إلا الله والراسخون في العلم يقولون آمنا به كل من عند ربنا وما يتذكر إلا ألو الألباب *

----------


## أندلسية

ومن آياتة يريكم البرق خوفا.........................

----------


## .Um Hamad

ومن آياتة يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا وينزل من السماء ماءا فيحي به الارض بعد موتها ان في ذلك ايات لقوم يعقلون .





الايه..ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى....)

بارك الله فيكن  :Smile:

----------


## 8نوف8

..ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى.... التهلكة وأحسنوا ان الله يحب المحسنين )


(اذ يريكهم الله في منامك .............)

----------


## ابتكار

> ( يا ايها الذين امنوا اتقوا الله ولتنظر كل نفس ما كسبت لغد و اتقوا الله ان الله خبير بما تعملون)


حبيبتي 

اجابتج خطا صححيها عندج فرصه

----------


## ابتكار

> هو الذي أنزل عليك الكتاب منه آيات محكمات هن أم الكتاب وأخر متشابهات *فأما الذين في قلوبهم زيغ فيتبعون ما تشابه منه إبتغاء الفتنة وإبتغاااء تأويله وما يعلم تأويلة إلا الله والراسخون في العلم يقولون آمنا به كل من عند ربنا وما يتذكر إلا ألو الألباب *


بارك الله فيك 

رصيدك نقطتين

----------


## منوه أنا

((اذ يريكهم الله في منامك قليلا ولو اراكهم كثيرا لفشلتم ولتنازعتم في الامر ولكن الله سلم انه عليم بذات الصدور))

مب متاكدة من نهاية الاية ,, بس ان شاء الله تكون صحيحة

انزين

*"لايزال بنيانهم......................................"*

----------


## ابتكار

> ومن آياتة يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا وينزل من السماء ماءا فيحي به الارض بعد موتها ان في ذلك ايات لقوم يعقلون .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الايه..ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى....)
> 
> بارك الله فيكن




اجابتج صحيحه

رصيدج 4 نقاط

شدي حيلج

----------


## ابتكار

> ..ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى.... التهلكة وأحسنوا ان الله يحب المحسنين )
> 
> 
> (اذ يريكهم الله في منامك .............)


حبيبتي نوف 
للاسف الايه ليست من البدايه

والايه كامله

وانفقوا في سبيل الله ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة وأحسنوا ان الله يحب المحسنين

----------


## ابتكار

والله اني مستانسه بتفاعلكن ومشارتكن

الغوالي

اسال الله ان يعيننا ويوفقنا لحفظ كتابه والعمل به

----------


## ابتكار

> ((اذ يريكهم الله في منامك قليلا ولو اراكهم كثيرا لفشلتم ولتنازعتم في الامر ولكن الله سلم انه عليم بذات الصدورمب متاكدة من نهاية الاية ,, بس ان شاء الله تكون صحيحة
> 
> انزين
> 
> *"لايزال بنيانهم......................................"*


اجابتج صحيحه

رصيدج 7 نقاط

----------


## ابتكار

النقاط كالتالي

وتذكري اخيه ان اجورك عند الله تعالى مضاعفة باذن الله

Space Toon
رصيدك8 نقاط

منوه انا
رصيدج 7 نقاط

هيا
رصيدك 4 نقاط

غصون الرند 
رصيدك 3 نقاط

الوحداويه
رصيدج نقطتين

نوف 
رصيدج نقطتين

أندلسية
رصيدك نقطتين

نبض الاحساس
رصيدك نقطه

روح طموحه
رصيدك نقطه

ولا تزال المنافسه قائمه

----------


## .Um Hamad

ابتكار

هيا = 4 نقاط ^_^

اجابتج صحيحه

رصيدج 4 نقاط

شدي حيلج

3 يبتهم بالجمله

و 1 النقطه الاخيره

----------


## أندلسية

لا يزال بنيانهم الذي بنو ريبة في قلوبهم إلا أن تقطع قلوبهم (والله عليم حكيم )

‘إلي بين القوسين كنت شاكة وغششتها..للعلم فقط ههههههههههههههه

طيب للبعدي 
والله فضل بعضكم على بعض في الرزق...................................

----------


## أندلسية

> والله اني مستانسه بتفاعلكن ومشارتكن
> 
> الغوالي
> 
> اسال الله ان يعيننا ويوفقنا لحفظ كتابه والعمل به





آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين بارك الله فيك يالغالية وجزاك ألف خير على هالفكرة الرااااااائعة..

----------


## ابتكار

> لا يزال بنيانهم الذي بنو ريبة في قلوبهم إلا أن تقطع قلوبهم (والله عليم حكيم )
> 
> ‘إلي بين القوسين كنت شاكة وغششتها..للعلم فقط ههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب للبعدي 
> والله فضل بعضكم على بعض في الرزق...................................


اشكر لج امانتج وحرصج

زادك الله علما وتثبيتا

سامحيني الغاليه ما اقدر احسب لج نقطه
لا الشروط ةاضحه 

واتمنى ان لا يتكرر هذا من جميع العضوات

----------


## روح طموحه

ماعرفت
من الصبح اسير و ارد ع الموضوع اقول يمكن حد يعرف P":
وينكن بناااااااااات ؟



> والله فضل بعضكم على بعض في الرزق ..........

----------


## 8نوف8

ماعرف

بس دورت وعرفت

----------


## أندلسية

> اشكر لج امانتج وحرصج
> 
> زادك الله علما وتثبيتا
> 
> سامحيني الغاليه ما اقدر احسب لج نقطه
> لا الشروط ةاضحه 
> 
> واتمنى ان لا يتكرر هذا من جميع العضوات


معلش حبيبتي لا تحسبي النقطة بس إن شاء الله ما أنساها بحياتي :Astaghfor: 
ومرة أخرى جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع..

----------


## أندلسية

يا الله بنات حلوها بسرعة انا أنتظر السؤال إلي بعده ..



وينكم لا يمكنني أن أحله أنا لأني أنا من وضعت السؤاااااااال

----------


## روح طموحه

نحن في الانتظار :")

----------


## 3asoolah

اممممممممم يله بنات شدو الحيل .. 

للحين محد عرف التكمله ..

----------


## أندلسية

أختنا إبتكار حليلنا هالمشكلة بدنا نكمل المساااااااابقة ..........

----------


## روح طموحه

> أختنا إبتكار حليلنا هالمشكلة بدنا نكمل المساااااااابقة


:")

----------


## 8نوف8

وين محد عرف الاجابة ؟؟!!!


وينكن بنات ؟؟!!

----------


## ابتكار

من يومين ولا حد عرف الاجابه 

فضيحه

تبون الصدق حتى انا ما قدرت اتذكر نهايتها

بس عشان نكمل المسابقه

والله فضل بعضكم على بعض في الرزق فما الذين فضلوا برادي رزقهم على ما ملكت أيمانهم فهم فيه سواء أفبنعمة الله يجحدون


وبحط ايه سهله

حرمت عليكم امهاتكم ...........

----------


## أندلسية

حرمت عليكم أمهاتكم وأخواتكم وعماتكم وخالاتكم وبنات الأخ وبنات الأخت وأمهاتكم الاتي أرضعنكم وأخواتكم من الرضاعة وأمهات نسائكم وربائبكم الاتي في حجوركم من نسائكم اللآتي دخلتم بهن فإن لم تكونو دخلتم بهن فلا جناح عليكم وحلائل أبنائكم الذين من أصلابكم وأن تجمعو بين الأختين إلا ما سلف ..



سورة النساء

----------


## 8نوف8

وين السؤال ؟؟؟؟

أندلسية .. ما عليج آمر الغلا .. حطي آية

----------


## روح طموحه

> وين السؤال ؟؟؟؟
> 
> أندلسية .. ما عليج آمر الغلا .. حطي آية


:")

----------


## 3freetah

اعتقد موضوعج فيه شي .. لأنه مب زين اتكمل البنت وهي مش متأدة .. اتخمن من ذاكرتها .. انا مش متأدة .. بس أتوقع فأحسن لج تتأدين من الفتوى ... لأنه هذا كلام الله .. حتى في مسابقات القران .. اذا حد اخطأ .. يوقفونه .. ويصححون له .. عسب ما يكمل في الخطا .. بس ما شاء الله عليج صدق ابتكاااااااااااااااار

----------


## ابتكار

> حرمت عليكم أمهاتكم وأخواتكم وعماتكم وخالاتكم وبنات الأخ وبنات الأخت وأمهاتكم الاتي أرضعنكم وأخواتكم من الرضاعة وأمهات نسائكم وربائبكم الاتي في حجوركم من نسائكم اللآتي دخلتم بهن فإن لم تكونو دخلتم بهن فلا جناح عليكم وحلائل أبنائكم الذين من أصلابكم وأن تجمعو بين الأختين إلا ما سلف ..
> 
> 
> 
> سورة النساء



حبيبتي الايه ناقصه
في موضعين

----------


## ابتكار

نوف 

روح طموحه 

بنكي

لازال السؤال نفسه

حرمت عليكم امهاتكم.....................

----------


## ابتكار

> اعتقد موضوعج فيه شي .. لأنه مب زين اتكمل البنت وهي مش متأدة .. اتخمن من ذاكرتها .. انا مش متأدة .. بس أتوقع فأحسن لج تتأدين من الفتوى ... لأنه هذا كلام الله .. حتى في مسابقات القران .. اذا حد اخطأ .. يوقفونه .. ويصححون له .. عسب ما يكمل في الخطا .. بس ما شاء الله عليج صدق ابتكاااااااااااااااار


هلا الغاليه 

اشكر لج اهتمامك

شوفي حبيبتي انا حاطه شرط المسابقه الاكمال من الذاكره 
وليس التخمين

يعني انا يوم بجاوب ما احط جواب الا للايات اللي انا حافظتنهن

لو لاحظت في الصفحات اللي طافت تمت عندنا ايه يومين محد قدر يحلها
وهذا دليل حرص البنات 

وبالنسه للمسابقات انا شاركت في وايد مسابقات يوم تغلطين ما يفتحون عليجج على طوال في بعضهم يعطونج فرصه وحده تردين وتصححين ( وهذا نظام جائزة دبي الدوليه ) وفي بعضهم يعطونج فرصتين

وانا اتابع كل الايات واللي كاتبتنها خطا حتى لو خطا املائي اصلحه

والاخطاء الثانيه اعطي البنات فرصه اذا ما صححوها ارد اكمل انا الايه

اشكرلج مرورج الغاليه وحرصج

ومرحبا بج بينا في المسابقه

ويزاج الله خير ع الاطراء

----------


## روح طموحه

> نوف 
> 
> روح طموحه 
> 
> بنكي
> 
> لازال السؤال نفسه
> 
> حرمت عليكم امهاتكم.....................


عرفت الغلط الاول بس الثاني لا :"(

في الانتظار :")

----------


## 8نوف8

أنا ما عرفت!!

نتريا الجواب

----------


## أندلسية

مو معقول نضل عالقين ...

تصحيح الخطأ ( إلا ما قد سلف إن الله كان غفورا رحيما ..



ولا تحسبو النقطة لحد..
طيب السؤال التالي ..أدعوهم لآبائهم....

----------


## روح طموحه

بمان ان اندلسيه حطت تصحيح الخطاأ الثاني انا بحط الاول و مثل ماقالت مانحسب النقطه لحد :") 

((حرمت عليكم أمهاتكم و بناتكم وأخواتكم وعماتكم وخالاتكم وبنات الأخ وبنات الأخت وأمهاتكم الاتي أرضعنكم وأخواتكم من الرضاعة وأمهات نسائكم وربائبكم الاتي في حجوركم من نسائكم اللآتي دخلتم بهن فإن لم تكونو دخلتم بهن فلا جناح عليكم وحلائل أبنائكم الذين من أصلابكم وأن تجمعو بين الأختين إلا ما سلف إن الله كان غفورا رحيما ))

----------


## أم أريج

مسابقة حلوة ...

----------


## أندلسية

> بمان ان اندلسيه حطت تصحيح الخطاأ الثاني انا بحط الاول و مثل ماقالت مانحسب النقطه لحد :") 
> 
> ((حرمت عليكم أمهاتكم و بناتكم وأخواتكم وعماتكم وخالاتكم وبنات الأخ وبنات الأخت وأمهاتكم الاتي أرضعنكم وأخواتكم من الرضاعة وأمهات نسائكم وربائبكم الاتي في حجوركم من نسائكم اللآتي دخلتم بهن فإن لم تكونو دخلتم بهن فلا جناح عليكم وحلائل أبنائكم الذين من أصلابكم وأن تجمعو بين الأختين إلا ما سلف إن الله كان غفورا رحيما ))




ههههههههههه
والله انا وانت يا حبيبتي عبنشتغل على كيفنا ؟.!!!!!
ههههههههههه
يا الله حبيبتي حلي السؤال إلي بعده وحطيلي سؤال ..

سعدت بصحبتكن..

----------


## روح طموحه

> ههههههههههه
> والله انا وانت يا حبيبتي عبنشتغل على كيفنا ؟.!!!!!
> ههههههههههه
> يا الله حبيبتي حلي السؤال إلي بعده وحطيلي سؤال ..


هيه والله حطيت الجواب و انا خايفه احس خالفنا قوانين المسابقه:"(
بس اي سؤال بعده؟! وينه؟!




> سعدت بصحبتكن..


me 2 :")

----------


## 8نوف8

روح طموحة


هذا هو السؤال

طيب السؤال التالي ..أدعوهم لآبائهم....

----------


## روح طموحه

> روح طموحة
> 
> 
> هذا هو السؤال
> 
> طيب السؤال التالي ..أدعوهم لآبائهم....


ماعرفت :"(

----------


## أندلسية

إبتكاااااااار حليه وحطيلي سؤااااال..



..

----------


## ابتكار

اندلسيه 
روح طموحه


تسلمون حبيبباتي ع التفاعل

و زادكن الله حفظا وعلما

حبيباتي سامحوني انا سافرت الرياض يوم الثلاثاء واليوم راده

يالله نكمل

والسؤال للاخت نوف 

ادعوهم لابائهم

----------


## أندلسية

> اندلسيه 
> روح طموحه
> 
> 
> تسلمون حبيبباتي ع التفاعل
> 
> و زادكن الله حفظا وعلما
> 
> حبيباتي سامحوني انا سافرت الرياض يوم الثلاثاء واليوم راده
> ...




الحمد لله على السلامة ..
والله إشتقنالك ..وكانت غيبتك غير طبيعية ..
مرة ثانية الحمد لله على السلامة ..

----------


## روح طموحه

> اندلسيه 
> روح طموحه
> 
> 
> تسلمون حبيبباتي ع التفاعل
> 
> و زادكن الله حفظا وعلما
> 
> حبيباتي سامحوني انا سافرت الرياض يوم الثلاثاء واليوم راده
> ...


الحمدلله ع السلامه اختي
و بانتظار السؤال الثاني بعد اجابة هالسؤال :")

----------


## ابتكار

الله يسلمكم حبيباتي

يالله نتريا الجواب

----------


## LittLe.

ادعوهم لآبائهم هو أقسط عند الله فإن لم تعلموا ابائهم فإخوانكم في الدين ومواليكم وليس عليكم جناح فيما أخطأتم به ولكن ما تعمدت قلوبكم و كان الله غفورا رحيما

----------


## LittLe.

قال الذي عنده علم من الكتاب....

----------


## nicemareena

اللهم ارزقنا حفظ كتابك القرآن الكريم والعمل بما فيه عاجلا غير آجــل

----------


## أندلسية

> قال الذي عنده علم من الكتاب....



حياك الله أختي (لتل)
قال الذي عنده علم من الكتاب أنا آتيك به قبل أن يرتد إليك طرفك ...فلما رآه مستقرا عنده قال هذا من فضل ربي ليبلوني أأشكر أم كفر ومن شكر فإنما يشكر لنفسه ومن كفر فإن ربي غني كريم ..

(سورة النمل)


السؤال التالي:
ما يستوي البحران هذا عذب فرات.........


يا الله يا حلوات حطيت لكم سؤال سهل ..

----------


## ابتكار

> ادعوهم لآبائهم هو أقسط عند الله فإن لم تعلموا ابائهم فإخوانكم في الدين ومواليكم وليس عليكم جناح فيما أخطأتم به ولكن ما تعمدت قلوبكم و كان الله غفورا رحيما


بارك الله فيك وحياك الله بيننا

رصيدك نقطه

----------


## ابتكار

> حياك الله أختي (لتل)
> قال الذي عنده علم من الكتاب أنا آتيك به قبل أن يرتد إليك طرفك ...فلما رآه مستقرا عنده قال هذا من فضل ربي ليبلوني أأشكر أم كفر ومن شكر فإنما يشكر لنفسه ومن كفر فإن ربي غني كريم ..
> 
> (سورة النمل)
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيج
> 
> رصيدك 3 نقاط
> ...

----------


## أم اليهال

مشكوره أختي تشجعين على الحفظ وجزاك الله الف خير الايه قصيره جدآ اعرف الايه ولكن لم اتذكرها

----------


## LittLe.

سورة فاطر
و ما يستوي البحران هذا عذب فرات سائغ شرابه و هذا ملح أجاج

----------


## LittLe.

الذين يجادلون في آيات الله بغير.........

----------


## أندلسية

حبيبتي بس الآية ما إنتهت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لم تكمليها...
...............................................
وبعدين حرام عليك ليش حاططتيلي آية من المتشابهات ؟؟
ما عرفت أي واحدة منهم وحدة تبدأبإن ..والثانية بدون إن وهي إلي حطيتيها بصراحة تلخبطت ..الثنتين بسورة غافر.. ..

----------


## LittLe.

im soory hakamel elaya whahoute aya okhra

----------


## LittLe.

و ما يستوي البحران هذا عذب فرات سائغ شرابه وهذا ملح أجاج ومن كل تأكلون لحما طريا و تستخرجون حلية تلبسونها و ترى الفلك فيه مواخر لتبتغوا من فضله و لعلكم تشكرون

----------


## LittLe.

آتوني زبر الحديد................

----------


## أندلسية

آتوني زبر الحديد حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال أنفخو حتى إذا جعلة نارا قال آتوني أفرغ عليه قطرا فما إسطاعو أن يظهروه وما إستطاعو له نقبا قال هذا رحمة من ربي فإذا جاء وعد ربي جعلة دكاء وكان وعد ربي حقا ..

سورة الكهف


السؤال التالي ..
وإذ تقول للذي أنعم الله عليه وأنعمت عليه......................

----------


## LittLe.

i dont know

----------


## روح طموحه

> i dont know


me 2 :"(

----------


## أندلسية

يا الله أسهل عليكم 

بسورة الأحزاب..

----------


## ابتكار

> سورة فاطر
> و ما يستوي البحران هذا عذب فرات سائغ شرابه و هذا ملح أجاج


حبيبتي كملي الايه

----------


## ابتكار

> و ما يستوي البحران هذا عذب فرات سائغ شرابه وهذا ملح أجاج ومن كل تأكلون لحما طريا و تستخرجون حلية تلبسونها و ترى الفلك فيه مواخر لتبتغوا من فضله و لعلكم تشكرون


رصيدك نقطتين

----------


## ابتكار

> آتوني زبر الحديد حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال أنفخو حتى إذا جعلة نارا قال آتوني أفرغ عليه قطرا فما إسطاعو أن يظهروه وما إستطاعو له نقبا قال هذا رحمة من ربي فإذا جاء وعد ربي جعلة دكاء وكان وعد ربي حقا ..
> 
> سورة الكهف
> 
> 
> السؤال التالي ..
> وإذ تقول للذي أنعم الله عليه وأنعمت عليه......................


بارك الله فيك 
رصيدك 4 نقاط

----------


## scarlet

واذ تقول للذي انعم الله عليه وانعمت عليه امسك عليك زوجك واتق الله وتخفي في نفسك ما الله مبديه وتخشى الناس والله احق ان تخشاه فلما قضى زيد منها وطرا زوجناكها لئلا يكون على المؤمنين حرج في ازواج ادعيائهم اذا قضوا منهن وطرا وكان امر الله مفعولا.
نزلت هذه الاآية في زينب بنت جحش رضي الله عنها
اعتقد في سورة الاحزاب
( وقيل ياأرض ابلعي ماءك ويا سماء...............................)

----------


## ابتكار

> واذ تقول للذي انعم الله عليه وانعمت عليه امسك عليك زوجك واتق الله وتخفي في نفسك ما الله مبديه وتخشى الناس والله احق ان تخشاه فلما قضى زيد منها وطرا زوجناكها لئلا يكون على المؤمنين حرج في ازواج ادعيائهم اذا قضوا منهن وطرا وكان امر الله مفعولا.
> نزلت هذه الاآية في زينب بنت جحش رضي الله عنها
> اعتقد في سورة الاحزاب
> ( وقيل ياأرض ابلعي ماءك ويا سماء...............................)



حياك الله اختي بيننا 
ويا مرحبا الساع

بارك الله فيك
وزادك الله علما

رصيدك نقطه 

بس الغاليه الوقف في سؤالج في هذا الموضع وقف قبيح

----------


## أم السعف والليف

ألم *ذلك الكتب لا ريب فيه* هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم يؤمنون والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك ومن قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون أولئك على هدى من ربك وأولئك هم المفلحون
سورة البقرة
أكملي قوله تعالى ((إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أئنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون))

----------


## .Um Hamad

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير


عوده بعد انقطاع...

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم

أئنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون () ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم

وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم()


((قل إن كان اباؤكم وابناؤكم واخوانكم وازواجكم....

----------


## أندلسية

قل إن كان آباؤكم وأبنائكم وإخوانكم وأزواجكم وعشيرتكم وأموال إقترفتموها وتجارة تخشون كسادها ومساكن ترضونها أحب إليكم من الله ورسوله وجهاد في سبيله فتربصو حتى يأتي الله بأمره ((إن الله على كل شيء قدير ))سورة التوبه

----------


## أندلسية

وسؤال الأخت سكارلت ..

وقيل يا أرض إبلعي ماءك ويا سماء أقلعي وغيض الماء وقضي الأمر واستوت على الجوديوقيل بعدا للقوم الظالمين ..


سورة هود
سوال التالي .

واختار موسى قومه سبعين رجلا لميقاتنا .....................

----------


## خويتي بتعرس

مـــاشــاءالله عليـــكــن  :Smile: 

ربي ييسرلنا حفظ كتــابه والعمل بما فيـه عاجلا غير آجــل يــــــــارب

.
.

متــــابعة بقـــوة 

استمــرن.. قواااكن ربــي على طاعته ^_^

----------


## أم السعف والليف

يعني أنا الحين ما اعرف كل عضوةأتكمل الآية اللي تطلبها ربيعتها دام السالفه جذا صعب أشارك لأنا أنا حافظة إلا كمن جزء هب حافظة القرآن؟؟

----------


## 8نوف8

سوال التالي .

واختار موسى قومه سبعين رجلا لميقاتنا .....................


ماعرف

----------


## ابتكار

> ألم *ذلك الكتب لا ريب فيه* هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم يؤمنون والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك ومن قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون أولئك على هدى من ربك وأولئك هم المفلحون
> سورة البقرة
> أكملي قوله تعالى ((إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أئنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون))


حبيبتي حياج الله 
بس ليش نقزتي عن السؤال اللي طاف 

بس ما علينا حصلنا واياج اجر باذن الله

و مرحبا بج من يديد

----------


## ابتكار

> بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير
> 
> 
> عوده بعد انقطاع...
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم
> ...


 حياج الله فديتج 

اسعدتني عودتج

بس الغاليه سامحينا اختنا ام السعف والليف حطت الايه كاملة 
وانت كملت اللي عقبها ومب هذي المسابقه 

بانظار اجاباتج الثانيه على بقية الايات

ومرحبا بج من يديد

----------


## دار_الزين

ما فهمت طريقة اللعبه 

هل نكمل لبعد الأخت اللي سبقتني وبذلك أحصل على نقطه .. ؟ ولا كيف

وكم نقطه لازم أجمع؟

----------


## 8نوف8

أحس في لخبطة

ماعرفت أي أية نكمل ألحينة؟؟؟

----------


## أندلسية

Qسوال التالي

واختار موسى قومه سبعين رجلا لميقاتنا .....................

ما في لخبطة 

هذا هو السؤال

----------


## ابتكار

> ما فهمت طريقة اللعبه 
> 
> هل نكمل لبعد الأخت اللي سبقتني وبذلك أحصل على نقطه .. ؟ ولا كيف
> 
> وكم نقطه لازم أجمع؟


الغاليه شوفي الايه اللي حطها اللي قبلج وكمليها

اذا كملت 15 نقطه تكونين الفايزه

و مرحبا بج بيننا

----------


## ابتكار

> Qسوال التالي
> 
> واختار موسى قومه سبعين رجلا لميقاتنا .....................
> 
> ما في لخبطة 
> 
> هذا هو السؤال



واختار موسى قومه سبعين رجلا لميقاتنا فلما اخذتهم الرجفة قال رب لو شئت اهلكتهم من قبل واياي اتهلكنا بما فعل السفهاء منا ان هي الا فتنتك تضل بها من تشاء وتهدي من تشاء انت ولينا فاغفر لنا وارحمنا وانت خير الغافرين

اتمنى تراجعون الايا تاللي اجاوبها من ورايه لاني للامانه ما اراجعها
السؤال بحطه سهل باذن الله

يا ايها الذين امنوا ان جاءكم فاسق ......................

----------


## .Um Hamad

السلام عليكم..

( واختار موسى قومه سبعين رجلا لميقاتنا اخذتهم

الرجفه قال رب لو شئت اهلكتهم من قبل واياي 

اتهلكنا بما فعل السفهاء منا إن هي إلا فتنتك 

تضل بها من تشاء وتهدي بها من تشاء انت ولينا 

فاغفر لنا وارحمنا وانت خير الغافرين)

يرجى التدقيق يمكن فيها اخطـاء  :Smile: 


(( يا ايهـا الذين امنوا كتب عليكم الصيام.........

----------


## .Um Hamad

جوابنا جاء في وقت واحد ^_^..


((يا ايها الذين امنوا ان جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا ان تيصبوا قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين ))


(( يا ايهـا الذين امنوا كتب عليكم الصيام.........

----------


## الوحداويه83

يا أيها الذين امنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم أياما معدودات فمن كان منكم مريضا او على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر يريد الله بكم اليسر و لا يريد بكم العسر ولتكملوا العدة ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم ولعلكم تشكرون 




(( فقلت استغفروا ربكم .........

----------


## أندلسية

> يا أيها الذين امنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم أياما معدودات فمن كان منكم مريضا او على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر يريد الله بكم اليسر و لا يريد بكم العسر ولتكملوا العدة ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم ولعلكم تشكرون 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (( فقلت استغفروا ربكم .........







فقلت استغفرو ربكم إنه كان غفارا يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا ويمددكم بأموال وبنين ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم أنهارا ما لكم لا ترجون لله وقارا....





سؤال للبعدي:
لقد صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا ..................

----------


## أندلسية

> واختار موسى قومه سبعين رجلا لميقاتنا فلما اخذتهم الرجفة قال رب لو شئت اهلكتهم من قبل واياي اتهلكنا بما فعل السفهاء منا ان هي الا فتنتك تضل بها من تشاء وتهدي من تشاء انت ولينا فاغفر لنا وارحمنا وانت خير الغافرين
> 
> اتمنى تراجعون الايا تاللي اجاوبها من ورايه لاني للامانه ما اراجعها
> السؤال بحطه سهل باذن الله
> 
> يا ايها الذين امنوا ان جاءكم فاسق ......................



جوابك صحيح حبيبتي ..
حطيلك نقطة ..
هههههه

----------


## ابتكار

> السلام عليكم..
> 
> ( واختار موسى قومه سبعين رجلا لميقاتنا فلما اخذتهم
> 
> الرجفه قال رب لو شئت اهلكتهم من قبل واياي 
> 
> اتهلكنا بما فعل السفهاء منا إن هي إلا فتنتك 
> 
> تضل بها من تشاء وتهدي من تشاء انت ولينا 
> ...




فيه خطئين وصححتهم

لو ما جاوبت قبلج جان عطيتج فرصه

----------


## منوه أنا

بعـد غيبة طويلة
-اشتقت لكم وللعصف الذهني -
الله ييسر للجميع 

((لقد صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا بالحق لتدخلن المسجد الحرمن ان شااء الله امنين محلقين رؤسكم ومقصرين لا تخافون فعلم ما لم تعلموا فجعل من دون ذلك فتحا قريبا))

اللي عقبي

"الطلاق مرتان .................................................. ..............."

----------


## ابتكار

> جوابنا جاء في وقت واحد ^_^..
> 
> 
> ((يا ايها الذين امنوا ان جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا ان تيصبوا قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين ))
> 
> 
> (( يا ايهـا الذين امنوا كتب عليكم الصيام.........


اجابتج صحيحه
 رصيدج 5 نقاط
تابعي

----------


## ابتكار

> يا أيها الذين امنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم أياما معدودات فمن كان منكم مريضا او على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر يريد الله بكم اليسر و لا يريد بكم العسر ولتكملوا العدة ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم ولعلكم تشكرون 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (( فقلت استغفروا ربكم .........


حبيبتي انت دخلت ايتين في ايه

بعطيج فرصه صححي الاجابه

----------


## ابتكار

> فقلت استغفرو ربكم إنه كان غفارا يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا ويمددكم بأموال وبنين ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم أنهارا ما لكم لا ترجون لله وقارا....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سؤال للبعدي:
> لقد صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا ..................


بارك الله فيج حبيبتي

رصيدج 5 نقاط

----------


## ابتكار

> جوابك صحيح حبيبتي ..
> حطيلك نقطة ..
> هههههه


تسلمين فديتج

بس انت ظلمتيني انا وااااااايد جاوبت وعندي اكثر من نقطه اذا حسبتيهم

----------


## ابتكار

> بعـد غيبة طويلة
> -اشتقت لكم وللعصف الذهني -
> الله ييسر للجميع 
> 
> ((لقد صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا بالحق لتدخلن المسجد الحرام ان شااء الله امنين محلقين رؤسكم ومقصرين لا تخافون فعلم ما لم تعلموا فجعل من دون ذلك فتحا قريبا))
> 
> اللي عقبي
> 
> "الطلاق مرتان .................................................. ..............."



حبيبتي عندج خطا املائي وصححته

رصيدج 8 نقاط

يالله شدي حيلج

----------


## ابتكار

النتائج حتى الان


Space Toon
رصيدك8 نقاط

منوه انا
رصيدج 8 نقاط

أندلسية
رصيدك 5 نقاط

هيا
رصيدك 5 نقاط

غصون الرند 
رصيدك 3 نقاط

الوحداويه
رصيدج نقطتين

نوف 
رصيدج نقطتين

LittLe
رصيدك نقطتين

scarlet
رصيدك نقطه

نبض الاحساس
رصيدك نقطه

روح طموحه
رصيدك نقطه

ولا تزال المنافسه قائمه

----------


## .Um Hamad

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف او تسريح بإحسان ولا يحل لكم ان تاخذوا

مما آتيتموهن شيئاً الا ان يخافا الا يقيما حدود الله فأن خفتم الا يقيما حدود الله 

فلا جناح عليهما فيما افتدت به تلك حدود الله فلا تعتدوها ومن يعتد حدود الله 

فاولئك هم الظالمون))


ارجوا مراجعة الايه للتأكيد جزاكم الله خير...

نكمـل 

(( فأن طلقها فلا تحل له من ...................

----------


## الوحداويه83

(( فأن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما ان يتراجعا ان ظنا ان يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله ........ مب متاكده من تكملة الايه فما كتبته 


والطور ......

----------


## 8نوف8

والطور ......وكتاب مسطور في رق منشور والبيت المعمور والسقف المنشور والبحر المسجور ان عذاب ربك لواقع ماله من دافع يوم تمور السماء مورا وتسير الجبال سيرا فويل يومئذ للمكذبين ))

ادع الى سبيل ربك بالحكمة........

----------


## .Um Hamad

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( ادع الى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعضة الحسنة وجادلهم

بالتي هي احسن ان ربك هو اعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله 

وهو اعلم بالمهتدين ))



(( و من يتق الله يجعل ..............

----------


## ابتكار

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ((الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف او تسريح بإحسان ولا يحل لكم ان تاخذوا
> 
> مما آتيتموهن شيئاً الا ان يخافا الا يقيما حدود الله فإن خفتم الا يقيما حدود الله 
> 
> فلا جناح عليهما فيما افتدت به تلك حدود الله فلا تعتدوها ومن يعتد حدود الله 
> 
> فاولئك هم الظالمون))
> ...


بارك الله فيج

عندج خطا املائي بس صححته

رصيدج 6 نقاط

----------


## ابتكار

> (( فأن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما ان يتراجعا ان ظنا ان يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله ........ مب متاكده من تكملة الايه فما كتبته 
> 
> 
> والطور ......


كملي حبيبتي 

باجي 3 كلمات

وعندج سؤال من قبل ما كملتيه 

كمليه الغاليه عشان نحسب لج نقاط

----------


## ابتكار

> والطور ......وكتاب مسطور في رق منشور والبيت المعمور والسقف المنشور والبحر المسجور ان عذاب ربك لواقع ماله من دافع يوم تمور السماء مورا وتسير الجبال سيرا فويل يومئذ للمكذبين ))
> 
> ادع الى سبيل ربك بالحكمة........


فديتج 

والطور ايه كامله

----------


## ابتكار

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (( ادع الى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعضة الحسنة وجادلهم
> 
> بالتي هي احسن ان ربك هو اعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله 
> 
> وهو اعلم بالمهتدين ))
> 
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك 
رصيدك 7 نقاط

استمري

----------


## أندلسية

...............ومن يتق الله يجعل له من أمره يسرا* ذلك أمر الله أنزله إليكم ومن يتق الله يكفر عنة سيئاتة ويعظم له أجرا *

بس حبيبتي هذة مو من أول الآية ؟؟؟.



السؤال التالي ..
يا أيها الذين آمنو إجتنبو كثيرا من الظن................................

----------


## أندلسية

> تسلمين فديتج
> 
> بس انت ظلمتيني انا وااااااايد جاوبت وعندي اكثر من نقطه اذا حسبتيهم




حبيبتي لا تفهميني غلط أنا قصدي تضيفي النقطة إلى رصيدك ...

الله يخليك ويأجرك على هالمسابقة الحلوة سبحان الله إستفدنا كثيرا من المراجعة للمقاطع التي لم نعرفها 

نسأل الله أن يثبت القران في قلوبنا ..

----------


## ابتكار

> حبيبتي لا تفهميني غلط أنا قصدي تضيفي النقطة إلى رصيدك ...
> 
> الله يخليك ويأجرك على هالمسابقة الحلوة سبحان الله إستفدنا كثيرا من المراجعة للمقاطع التي لم نعرفها 
> 
> نسأل الله أن يثبت القران في قلوبنا ..


حبيبتي 

انا اتمصخر وياج 
بس نسيت احط 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
عقب كلامي


الله يثبتا على طاعته

----------


## ابتكار

> ...............ومن يتق الله يجعل له من أمره يسرا* ذلك أمر الله أنزله إليكم ومن يتق الله يكفر عنة سيئاتة ويعظم له أجرا *
> 
> بس حبيبتي هذة مو من أول الآية ؟؟؟.
> 
> 
> 
> السؤال التالي ..
> يا أيها الذين آمنو إجتنبو كثيرا من الظن................................


يزاج الله خير حبيبتي نبهتيني

والسؤال الحين سؤالج

----------


## دار_الزين

مشكوره اختي ابتكار على التوضيح


وانا بكمل 

(يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم, ولا تجسسوا ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا,ايحب احدكم ان يأكل لحم أخيه ميتاً فكرهتموه واتقوا الله إن الله تواب رحيم) سورة الحجرات

السؤال التالي :

الآيه .. (إن يشأ يسكن الريح فيظللن ... )

----------


## أندلسية

حبيبتي- دار الزين- ما انتهت الآية كمليها للآخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دار_الزين

كملتها

----------


## الدامه

( قال رب اغفر لي ولاخي هارون )
صح ولا

----------


## ابتكار

> مشكوره اختي ابتكار على التوضيح
> 
> 
> وانا بكمل 
> 
> (يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم, ولا تجسسوا ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا,ايحب احدكم ان يأكل لحم أخيه ميتاً فكرهتموه واتقوا الله إن الله تواب رحيم) سورة الحجرات
> 
> السؤال التالي :
> 
> الآيه .. (إن يشأ يسكن الريح فيظللن ... )



حياك الله وبياك اختي

رصيدك نقطه

----------


## ابتكار

> ( قال رب اغفر لي ولاخي هارون )
> صح ولا


حبيبتي هذا اول سؤال انسال 

وماشاء الله تبارك الله كم سؤال سالنا عقبه

شكلج ما انتبهت

يالله تابعي وشوفي آخر سؤال

----------


## أندلسية

[
السؤال التالي :

الآيه .. (إن يشأ يسكن الريح فيظللن ... )[/QUOTE]

إن يشأ يسكن الريح فيظللن رواكد على ظهره إن في ذلك لآية لكل صبار شكور*
وإذا غشيهم موج كالظلل دعو الله مخلصين له الدين لأن إنجيتنا من هذة لنكون من الشاكرين ..............

الشورى 

السؤال التالي

(ولسليمان الريح غدوها شهر ....................

----------


## منوه أنا

((ولسليمان الرياح غدوها شهر ورواحها شهر واسلنا له عين القطر ومن الجن من يعمل بين يديه باذن ربه ومن يزغ منهم عن امرنا نذقه من عذاب السعير ))

اللي عقبي 

"ويستعجلونك بالعذاب .................................................. ......... "

----------


## ابتكار

> [
> السؤال التالي :
> 
> الآيه .. (إن يشأ يسكن الريح فيظللن ... )


إن يشأ يسكن الريح فيظللن رواكد على ظهره إن في ذلك لآية لكل صبار شكور*
وإذا غشيهم موج كالظلل دعو الله مخلصين له الدين لأن إنجيتنا من هذة لنكون من الشاكرين ..............

الشورى 

السؤال التالي

(ولسليمان الريح غدوها شهر ....................[/QUOTE]

بارك الله فيك

رصيدك 6 نقاط

----------


## ابتكار

> ((ولسليمان الرياح غدوها شهر ورواحها شهر واسلنا له عين القطر ومن الجن من يعمل بين يديه باذن ربه ومن يزغ منهم عن امرنا نذقه من عذاب السعير ))
> 
> اللي عقبي 
> 
> "ويستعجلونك بالعذاب .................................................. ......... "



الغاليه بارك الله فيج

رصيدج 9 نقاط

----------


## أندلسية

ويستعجلونك بالعذاب ولولا أجل مسمى لجاءهم العذاب وليأتينهم بغتة وهم لا يشعورن #



بصراحة مومتأكدة من جوابي

السؤال التالي:

ولو جعلناه قرآنا أعجميا لقالو....................................

----------


## ابتكار

> ويستعجلونك بالعذاب ولولا أجل مسمى لجاءهم العذاب وليأتينهم بغتة وهم لا يشعورن #
> 
> 
> 
> بصراحة مومتأكدة من جوابي
> 
> السؤال التالي:
> 
> ولو جعلناه قرآنا أعجميا لقالو....................................


جوابج صحيح حبيبتي

رصيدج 7 نقاط

----------


## مـبدعة طموحة

السؤال التالي:

ولو جعلناه قرآنا أعجميا لقالو....................................[/QUOTE]

الجواب : 

ولو جعلناه قرآنا أعجميا لقالوا لولا فصلت آياته أعجمي وعربي 

صح ؟


السؤال التالي : 

يا أيها الذين آمنوا إنما الخمر و

----------


## منوه أنا

((يا ايها الذين ءامنوا انما الخمر والميسر والانصاب والازلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون ))

مب متاكدة من نهاية الاية .. :Smile: 
اللي عقبي 

"يا ايها الناس ضرب مثل .................................................. ..........."

----------


## مـبدعة طموحة

> ((يا ايها الذين ءامنوا انما الخمر والميسر والانصاب والازلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون ))
> 
> مب متاكدة من نهاية الاية ..
> اللي عقبي 
> 
> "يا ايها الناس ضرب مثل .................................................. ..........."


يا أيها الناس ضرب مثل فاستمعوا له


السؤال التالي : 
(( وتلك الأمثال ............

----------


## روح طموحه

> السؤال التالي : 
> (( وتلك الأمثال ............


و تلك الامثال نضربها للناس لعلهم يتقون

----------


## روح طموحه

السؤال:-
(( قال ربِ اني وهن..... ))

:")

----------


## أندلسية

يا أيها الناس ضرب مثل فاستمعو له إن الذين تدعون من دون الله لن يخلقو ذبابا ولو إجتمعو له وإن يسلبهم الذباب شيئا لا يستنقذوه منه ضعف الطالب والمطلوب ........

السؤال إلي بعدة..
قال رب إني وهن العظم مني وأشتعل الرأس شيبا



السؤال :
أن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله....................................

----------


## دروب الشك

إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما 

السؤال اللي بعده : 
ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...؟؟؟

----------


## دار_الزين

((ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن ولأمة مؤمنة خير من مشركة ولو أعجبتكم ولا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا ولعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك ولو أعجبكم أولئك يدعون إلى النار والله يدعو إلى الجنة والمغفرة بإذنه ويبين آياته للناس لعلهم يتذكرون )) 




ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل ....

----------


## ابتكار

> السؤال التالي:
> 
> ولو جعلناه قرآنا أعجميا لقالو....................................


الجواب : 

ولو جعلناه قرآنا أعجميا لقالوا لولا فصلت آياته أعجمي وعربي 

صح ؟


السؤال التالي : 

يا أيها الذين آمنوا إنما الخمر و[/QUOTE]


حبيبتي صح بس كمليها 

والا تكملها وحده من الخوات

----------


## ابتكار

> ((يا ايها الذين ءامنوا انما الخمر والميسر والانصاب والازلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون ))
> 
> مب متاكدة من نهاية الاية ..
> اللي عقبي 
> 
> "يا ايها الناس ضرب مثل .................................................. ..........."


رصيدك 10 نقاط
باجي 5 نقاط ثابري

----------


## ابتكار

> يا أيها الناس ضرب مثل فاستمعوا له
> 
> 
> السؤال التالي : 
> (( وتلك الأمثال ............


الاجابه ناقصه

----------


## ابتكار

> و تلك الامثال نضربها للناس لعلهم يتقون


السؤال من نص الايه 
وليس من البدايه

----------


## ابتكار

> يا أيها الناس ضرب مثل فاستمعو له إن الذين تدعون من دون الله لن يخلقو ذبابا ولو إجتمعو له وإن يسلبهم الذباب شيئا لا يستنقذوه منه ضعف الطالب والمطلوب ........
> 
> السؤال إلي بعدة..
> قال رب إني وهن العظم مني وأشتعل الرأس شيبا
> 
> 
> 
> السؤال :
> أن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله....................................


الجواب الاول صحيح

رصيدج 8 نقاط

اما الثاني الاجابه ناقصه اكملي نهاية الايه

----------


## ابتكار

> إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما 
> 
> السؤال اللي بعده : 
> ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...؟؟؟


حياج الله حبيبتي بيننا 

بس للاسف الاجابه ناقصه اكملي نهاية الايه

----------


## ابتكار

> ((ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن ولأمة مؤمنة خير من مشركة ولو أعجبتكم ولا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا ولعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك ولو أعجبكم أولئك يدعون إلى النار والله يدعو إلى الجنة والمغفرة بإذنه ويبين آياته للناس لعلهم يتذكرون )) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل ....


بارك الله فيج 

رصيدك نقطتين

----------


## ابتكار

*النتائج حتى الان


منوه انا
رصيدج 10 نقاط

Space Toon
رصيدك8 نقاط

أندلسية
رصيدك 8 نقاط

هيا
رصيدك 7 نقاط

غصون الرند 
رصيدك 3 نقاط

الوحداويه
رصيدج نقطتين

نوف 
رصيدج نقطتين

LittLe
رصيدك نقطتين

دار_الزين
رصيدك نقطتين

scarlet
رصيدك نقطه

نبض الاحساس
رصيدك نقطه

روح طموحه
رصيدك نقطه

ولا تزال المنافسه قائمه*

----------


## ابتكار

بقيت ايات لم تكمل سنكملها ثم نعود من جديد

ارجو ممن تكمل الايه ان لا تضع اي سؤال حتى ننتهي من جميع الايات المتبقيه
وارجوا من صاحبة السؤال المكتوب اسمها بجانب السؤال ان لا تكمله

فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من ................... *هيا* لا تكملي هذا السؤال

ولو جعلناه قرآنا أعجميا لقالو.................................... *اندلسيه* لا تكملي هذا السؤال

قال ربِ اني وهن.....*روح طموحه* لا تكملي هذا السؤال

أن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله.................................... *اندلسيه* لا تكملي هذا السؤال

ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل............. *دار الزين*  لا تكملي هذا السؤال

----------


## أندلسية

> الجواب الاول صحيح
> 
> رصيدج 8 نقاط
> 
> اما الثاني الاجابه ناقصه اكملي نهاية الايه




قال رب إني وهن العظم مني وأشتعل الرأس شيبا ولم أكن بدعاءك ربي شقيا وإني خفت الموالي من ورائي وكانت إمرأتي عاقرا فهب لي من لدنك وليا.......

سورة مريم

----------


## أندلسية

ما يود الذين كفرو من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمتة من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم ..ما ننسخ....


سورة البقرة ..

----------


## أندلسية

فإن طلقها فلا تحل له حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعقلون

البقرة

----------


## منوه أنا

((ان الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت او اعتمر فلا جناح عليه ان يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيرا فان الله شاكرا عليم ))

----------


## ابتكار

> قال رب إني وهن العظم مني وأشتعل الرأس شيبا ولم أكن بدعاءك ربي شقيا، وإني خفت الموالي من ورائي وكانت إمرأتي عاقرا فهب لي من لدنك وليا.......
> 
> سورة مريم


بارك الله فيج

رصيدج 9 نقاط

----------


## ابتكار

> فإن طلقها فلا تحل له حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعقلون
> 
> البقرة


لا حبيبتي نهايه الايه ليست صحيحه

بعطيج فرصه ثانيه

----------


## ابتكار

> ((ان الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت او اعتمر فلا جناح عليه ان يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيرا فان الله شاكرٌٌٌٌٌٌٌٌ عليم ))



بارك الله فيج

رصيدج 11 نقطه

----------


## ابتكار

> ما يود الذين كفرو من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمتة من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم 
> سورة البقرة ..


بارك الله فيج
 رصيدج 10 نقاط

----------


## أندلسية

اقتباس:
أندلسية 
فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعلمون....

البقرة 

لا حبيبتي نهايه الايه ليست صحيحه

بعطيج فرصه ثانيه


عصرت مخي كثير وهاد إلى طلع معي !!!!!الله يستر

----------


## دار_الزين

قال رب إني وهن العظيم مني واشتعل الرأس شيبا ولم أكن بدعائك رب شقيا


السؤال
وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا ............

----------


## أندلسية

> قال رب إني وهن العظيم مني واشتعل الرأس شيبا ولم أكن بدعائك رب شقيا
> 
> 
> السؤال
> وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا ............




وإذ قال موسى لقومة يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم انفسكم بإتخاذكم العجل فتوبو إلى بارئكم فأقتلو أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم

----------


## خيالية

> ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل............. *دار الزين*  لا تكملي هذا السؤال


السموحه غميضه فاتني الكثير...يايه متأخره....عادي أرز ويهي...ولا؟؟؟ بس آسفه بكمل لساني يعورني...

(البقرة)
ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمته من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم

----------


## مشاعل-2008

قال رب إني وهن العظيم مني واشتعل الرأس شيبا ولم أكن بدعائك رب شقيا

----------


## ابتكار

> اقتباس:
> أندلسية 
> فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعلمون....
> 
> البقرة 
> 
> لا حبيبتي نهايه الايه ليست صحيحه
> 
> بعطيج فرصه ثانيه
> ...



اجابتج صحيحه 

بارك الله فيك 
رصيدك 11 نقطه

----------


## ابتكار

> قال رب إني وهن العظيم مني واشتعل الرأس شيبا ولم أكن بدعائك رب شقيا
> 
> 
> السؤال
> وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا ............


بارك الله فيج الغاليه

بس الاخت اندلسيه جاوبت قبلج

و من سبق لبق

----------


## ابتكار

> وإذ قال موسى لقومة يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم انفسكم بإتخاذكم العجل فتوبو إلى بارئكم فأقتلو أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم


بارك الل هفيك حبيبتي

اجابتك صحيحه لكن لا يمكنني اعطاؤك نقطه لانني اشترطت ان لا نبدأ بسؤال حتى ننتهي من جميع الاسئله وبقي سؤال واحد

----------


## ابتكار

> السموحه غميضه فاتني الكثير...يايه متأخره....عادي أرز ويهي...ولا؟؟؟ بس آسفه بكمل لساني يعورني...
> 
> (البقرة)
> ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمته من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم


بارك الله فيج 


وحياك الله وبياك بيننا

الغاليه ما عليه ان شاء الله حصلت الاجر

واليايات اكثر

بانتظار مزيد من الاجابات الموفقه

----------


## ابتكار

> قال رب إني وهن العظيم مني واشتعل الرأس شيبا ولم أكن بدعائك رب شقيا


حبيبتي 

حياج الله بيننا

لكن تمت الاجابه على هذا السؤال من قبل

تسعدنا مشاركاتك

----------


## دار_الزين

المفروض الأندلسية يوم جاوبت على سؤالي .. تحط سؤال غيره عسب نكمل ..

ترى السؤال الباقي ما اعرفه!!

----------


## أندلسية

> بارك الل هفيك حبيبتي
> 
> اجابتك صحيحه لكن لا يمكنني اعطاؤك نقطه لانني اشترطت ان لا نبدأ بسؤال حتى ننتهي من جميع الاسئله وبقي سؤال واحد




يا الله إبتكار ليش ما بقي غير سؤال وانا ما أقدر أجاوب لأني أنا إلي حطيته ؟؟؟؟

شو تبيني أساوي؟؟

----------


## أندلسية

> المفروض الأندلسية يوم جاوبت على سؤالي .. تحط سؤال غيره عسب نكمل ..
> 
> ترى السؤال الباقي ما اعرفه!!


ممنوع نضع أسألة إلى أن نجاوب على كل الموجود...........!!!!!

----------


## ابتكار

آسفه على التاخير
واعتذار خاص لاندلسيه ودار الزين

وهذي اجابة السؤال

ولو جعلناه قرآنا أعجميا لقالوا لولا فصلت آياته أأعجمي وعربي قل هو للذين آمنوا هدى وشفاء والذين لا يؤمنون في آذانهم وقر وهو عليهم عمى أولئك ينادون من مكان بعيد


سؤالي

ولا تهنوا في ابتغاء................................

----------


## منوه أنا

قبلنا اعتذاارج يا ابتكاار ولا تعيدينها >> خخخخ

((ولا تهنوا في ابتغاء القوم ان تكونوا تالمون فانهم يالمون كمت تالمون وترجون من الله مالا يرجون وكان الله عليما حكيما ))

انزين اللي عقبي

"يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة .................................................. "

----------


## الدنيا ماتسوى

اصراحه مب حافظه الايه كلها فاخاف اخربط

يزاج الله خير الغاليه ابتكار على هالفكره الرائعة والمفيدة :Smile:

----------


## ابتكار

> قبلنا اعتذاارج يا ابتكاار ولا تعيدينها >> خخخخ
> 
> ((ولا تهنوا في ابتغاء القوم ان تكونوا تالمون فانهم يالمون كمت تالمون وترجون من الله مالا يرجون وكان الله عليما حكيما ))
> 
> انزين اللي عقبي
> 
> "يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة .................................................. "




بارك الله فيج
 رصيدج 12 نقطه

----------


## ابتكار

> اصراحه مب حافظه الايه كلها فاخاف اخربط
> 
> يزاج الله خير الغاليه ابتكار على هالفكره الرائعة والمفيدة


واياك الغاليه

حياج الله

----------


## أندلسية

مومتذكرة نهايةالآية بالضبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ابتكار

وييييييييييينكم يا بنات 


ليش الفتور على النهايه


قربنا انخلص باذن الله

----------


## أندلسية

مو فتور حبيبتي بس ما نعرف نهاية هالآية كمليها وحطيلنا غيرها..

----------


## انشودة حب

ماأتذكرها كلها .. ((إن امرؤ هلك ليس له ولد ... )) وبس ماأعرف البقيه شو .. أخاف أكتبها غلط .. وأعتقد هاي سورة النساء .. والآيه ماأذكرها ..

----------


## روزه

قال الله تعالى : (( يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة ، إن امرؤ هلك ليس له ولد و له أخت فلها نصف ما ترك ، و هو يرثها إن لم يكن لها ولد ، فإن كانتا اثنتين فلهما الثلثان مما ترك ، و إن كانوا إخوة رجالا و نساء فللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ، يبين الله لكم أن تضلوا و الله بكل شيء عليم )) النساء 176 


اللي بعدي..

قال تعالى: (( يومئذ يتبعون الداعي لا عوج له.................... ))

----------


## منوه أنا

> مو فتور حبيبتي بس ما نعرف نهاية هالآية كمليها وحطيلنا غيرها..





> ماأتذكرها كلها .. ((إن امرؤ هلك ليس له ولد ... )) وبس ماأعرف البقيه شو .. أخاف أكتبها غلط .. وأعتقد هاي سورة النساء .. والآيه ماأذكرها ..


السمووحة خواتي شكلي بهدلتكم ,, بس والله عشااني كنت توني حافظه هاي الاية ,, قلت بنزلها سؤال  :Smile:

----------


## منوه أنا

((يومئذ يتبعون الداعي لا عوج له وخشعت الاصوات للرحمن فلا تسمع الا همسا ))

اللي عقبي

"لو انزلناهذا القرآن .................................................. ..............."

----------


## ابتكار

> مو فتور حبيبتي بس ما نعرف نهاية هالآية كمليها وحطيلنا غيرها..


حبيبتي انت ماشاء الله عليج الله يثبتج

أنا اقصد البنات اللي كانوا ويانا من البدايه

ما عليه
لعله خير

----------


## ابتكار

> ماأتذكرها كلها .. ((إن امرؤ هلك ليس له ولد ... )) وبس ماأعرف البقيه شو .. أخاف أكتبها غلط .. وأعتقد هاي سورة النساء .. والآيه ماأذكرها ..


هلا حبيبتي 

صح الايه في النساء وان شاء الله تحفظينها وتحفظين كتاب الله كامل

----------


## ابتكار

> قال الله تعالى : (( يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة ، إن امرؤ هلك ليس له ولد و له أخت فلها نصف ما ترك ، و هو يرثها إن لم يكن لها ولد ، فإن كانتا اثنتين فلهما الثلثان مما ترك ، و إن كانوا إخوة رجالا و نساء فللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ، يبين الله لكم أن تضلوا و الله بكل شيء عليم )) النساء 176 
> 
> 
> اللي بعدي..
> 
> قال تعالى: (( يومئذ يتبعون الداعي لا عوج له.................... ))


بارك الله فيج الغاليه

رصيدك نقطه 
وحياك الله بيننا

----------


## ابتكار

> السمووحة خواتي شكلي بهدلتكم ,, بس والله عشااني كنت توني حافظه هاي الاية ,, قلت بنزلها سؤال



سامحناااااااااااااااااااااج

بس لا تعيدينها

هههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابتكار

> ((يومئذ يتبعون الداعي لا عوج له وخشعت الاصوات للرحمن فلا تسمع الا همسا ))
> 
> اللي عقبي
> 
> "لو انزلناهذا القرآن .................................................. ..............."


بارك الله فيج

رصيدج

13 نقطه

لم يبق الا القليل

----------


## أم أسومة

"لو أنزلنا هذا القرآن على جبلٍ لرأيته خاشعاٍ متصدعاٍ من خشية الله وتلك الامثال نضربها للناس لعلهم يتفكرون"


للي بعدي.........



((محمدٌ رسول الله والذين معه..

----------


## روزه

قال تعالى -: {محمد رسول الله و الذين معه أشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم تراهم ركعا سجدا يبتغون فضلا من الله و رضوانا سيماهم في وجوههم من أثر السجود ذلك مثلهم في التوراة و مثلهم في الإنجيل كزرع أخرج شطأه فآزره فاستغلظ فاستوى على سوقه يعجب الزراع ليغيظ بهم الكفار وعد الله الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات منهم مغفرة و أجرا عظيما} (29) الفتح



قال تعالى : (( لايستئذنك الذين يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر........... )).

----------


## منوه أنا

(( لا يستئذنك الذين يؤمنون بالله واليوم الاخر ان يجاهدوا باموالهم وانفسهم في سبيل الله والله عليم بالمتقين ))

مب متاكدة ,, اذا فيها سبيل الله او باموالهم وانفسهم

اللي عقبي

"الم تر الى الذين قيل لهم كفوا ايديكم .................................................. ........."

----------


## أندلسية

> (( لا يستئذنك الذين يؤمنون بالله واليوم الاخر ان يجاهدوا باموالهم وانفسهم في سبيل الله والله عليم بالمتقين ))
> 
> مب متاكدة ,, اذا فيها سبيل الله او باموالهم وانفسهم
> 
> اللي عقبي
> 
> "الم تر الى الذين قيل لهم كفوا ايديكم .................................................. ........."


وبعدين معك منوانا شو هاد كل سؤال أعقد من الثاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حرام عليك سهلي علي وصلت 11 نقطة ..
بسج لعوزتيني ؟؟

هههههههههه
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
ألم تر إلى الذين قيل لهم كفو أيديكم وأقيمو الصلاة وأتو الزكاة ثم تولو إلا قليل منهم ...........,,,,,,,,,,
والله ما عبعرف كيف أكملها ..
أستغفر الله العظيم ....

----------


## روزه

> (( لا يستئذنك الذين يؤمنون بالله واليوم الاخر ان يجاهدوا باموالهم وانفسهم في سبيل الله والله عليم بالمتقين ))
> 
> مب متاكدة ,, اذا فيها سبيل الله او باموالهم وانفسهم
> 
> اللي عقبي
> 
> "الم تر الى الذين قيل لهم كفوا ايديكم .................................................. ........."



قال تعالى : (( ألم تر إلى الذين قيل لهم كفوا أيديكم وأقيموا الصلاة وءاتوا الزكاة فلما كتب عليهم القتال إذا فريق منهم يخشون الناس كخشية الله أو أشد خشية وقالوا ربنا لم كتبت علينا القتال لولا أخرتنا إلى أجل قريب قل متاع الدنيا قليل والآخرة خير لمن اتقى ولا تظلمون فتيلا ))77 النساء


قال تعالى : (( ويصنع الفلك وكلما مر عليه........... )).

----------


## أندلسية

ويصنع الفلك وكلما مر علية ملأ من قومة سخرو منه قال إن تسخرو منا فإنا نسخر منكم كما تسخرون ..

----------


## أندلسية

> ويصنع الفلك وكلما مر علية ملأ من قومة سخرو منه قال إن تسخرو منا فإنا نسخر منكم كما تسخرون ..


سورة هود

والسؤال التالي :

فعقرو الناقة وعتو عن أمر.....................................

----------


## روزه

قال تعالى : (( فعقروا الناقة وعتوا عن أمر ربهم وقالوا يا صالح ائتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من المرسلين )) سورة الأعراف



قال تعالى : (( وأوحينا إلى موسى وأخيه.................. )).

----------


## انشودة حب

> هلا حبيبتي 
> 
> صح الايه في النساء وان شاء الله تحفظينها وتحفظين كتاب الله كامل


* انزين ماعندي نقطة ولا لأ  :Smile:

----------


## ابتكار

> "لو أنزلنا هذا القرآن على جبلٍ لرأيته خاشعاٍ متصدعاٍ من خشية الله وتلك الامثال نضربها للناس لعلهم يتفكرون"
> 
> 
> للي بعدي.........
> 
> 
> 
> ((محمدٌ رسول الله والذين معه..


بارك الله فيج الغاليه
رصيدج نقطه 

ومرحبابج بيننا

----------


## منوه أنا

> وبعدين معك منوانا شو هاد كل سؤال أعقد من الثاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> حرام عليك سهلي علي وصلت 11 نقطة ..
> بسج لعوزتيني ؟؟
> هههههههههه




حبيبتي اندلسية  :Smile: 
يالله ,, ما بقا لج شيء ,, شدي حيلج >> بس انتبهي عن ينقص
هع هع هع

----------


## ابتكار

> قال تعالى -: {محمد رسول الله و الذين معه أشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم تراهم ركعا سجدا يبتغون فضلا من الله و رضوانا سيماهم في وجوههم من أثر السجود ذلك مثلهم في التوراة و مثلهم في الإنجيل كزرع أخرج شطأه فآزره فاستغلظ فاستوى على سوقه يعجب الزراع ليغيظ بهم الكفار وعد الله الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات منهم مغفرة و أجرا عظيما} (29) الفتح
> 
> 
> 
> قال تعالى : (( لايستئذنك الذين يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر........... )).


بارك الله فيج 
رصيدج نقطتين

----------


## ابتكار

> (( لا يستئذنك الذين يؤمنون بالله واليوم الاخر ان يجاهدوا باموالهم وانفسهم في سبيل الله والله عليم بالمتقين ))
> 
> مب متاكدة ,, اذا فيها سبيل الله او باموالهم وانفسهم
> 
> اللي عقبي
> 
> "الم تر الى الذين قيل لهم كفوا ايديكم .................................................. ........."



حبيبتي اجابتج خطا

بعطيج فرصه ثانيه

----------


## منوه أنا

((وأوحينا الى موسى واخيه ان تبوآ لقومكما بمصر بيوتا واجعلوا بيوتكم قبلة واقيموا الصلاة وبشر المؤمنين ))

اللي عقبي

"ومن الناس من يشري .................................................. ...."

----------


## ابتكار

> قال تعالى : (( ألم تر إلى الذين قيل لهم كفوا أيديكم وأقيموا الصلاة وءاتوا الزكاة فلما كتب عليهم القتال إذا فريق منهم يخشون الناس كخشية الله أو أشد خشية وقالوا ربنا لم كتبت علينا القتال لولا أخرتنا إلى أجل قريب قل متاع الدنيا قليل والآخرة خير لمن اتقى ولا تظلمون فتيلا ))77 النساء
> 
> 
> قال تعالى : (( ويصنع الفلك وكلما مر عليه........... )).


بارك الله فيج

رصيدج 3 نقاط

----------


## منوه أنا

> حبيبتي اجابتج خطا
> 
> بعطيج فرصه ثانيه


ok
((لا يستئذنك الذين يؤمنون بالله واليوم الاخر ان يجاهدوا باموالهم وانفسهم والله عليم بالمقين))

هذا والله اعلم  :Smile:

----------


## ابتكار

> ويصنع الفلك وكلما مر علية ملأ من قومة سخرو منه قال إن تسخرو منا فإنا نسخر منكم كما تسخرون ..


بارك الله فيج 

رصيدج 12 نقطه

----------


## ابتكار

> قال تعالى : (( فعقروا الناقة وعتوا عن أمر ربهم وقالوا يا صالح ائتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من المرسلين )) سورة الأعراف
> 
> 
> 
> قال تعالى : (( وأوحينا إلى موسى وأخيه.................. )).



بارك الله فيج

رصيدج 4 نقاط

----------


## ابتكار

> * انزين ماعندي نقطة ولا لأ


هيه حبيبتي 

بس لج اجر المحاوله باذن الله

----------


## ابتكار

> ((وأوحينا الى موسى واخيه ان تبوآ لقومكما بمصر بيوتا واجعلوا بيوتكم قبلة واقيموا الصلاة وبشر المؤمنين ))
> 
> اللي عقبي
> 
> "ومن الناس من يشري .................................................. ...."


بارك الله فيج

رصيدج 14 نقطه

----------


## ابتكار

> ok
> ((لا يستئذنك الذين يؤمنون بالله واليوم الاخر ان يجاهدوا باموالهم وانفسهم والله عليم بالمقين))
> 
> هذا والله اعلم


بارك الله فيج حبيبتي وزادك علما وحفظا وجعلك مع البررة الكرام

ويوم القيامة ممن يقال لهم اقرا وارتق

فتقرأين حتى تبلغين الفردوس الاعلى

اكملت 15 نقطه

----------


## أندلسية

[QUOTE=ابتكار;4265401]بارك الله فيج حبيبتي وزادك علما وحفظا وجعلك مع البررة الكرام

ويوم القيامة ممن يقال لهم اقرا وارتق

فتقرأين حتى تبلغين الفردوس الاعلى

اكملت 15 نقطه[/QUOT



آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب 

ألف ألف ألف مبروك حبيبتي (منو أنا)

 :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## أندلسية

شو بعدين بدكم تكملو المسابقة ولا لأ
خلاص فازت منو أنا 

إذا بدكم تكملو حطولنا سؤال..

----------


## أندلسية

> حبيبتي اندلسية 
> يالله ,, ما بقا لج شيء ,, شدي حيلج >> بس انتبهي عن ينقص
> هع هع هع




ليش حبيبتي في درجات بالسالب علشان ما أنقص..؟؟

هع هع هع هع هع

----------


## دار_الزين

الحين جييه خلصت المسابقه ؟؟

----------


## ابتكار

فديتكم رفيقات الدرب في المسابقه 

اذا تبون تكملون يالله

نحصل اجر باذن الله ونشجع بعض 

واخر سؤال حطته منوه انا

----------


## دار_الزين

ممكن اختي تحطي السؤال مره ثانيه؟!!

دورت عليه ما لقيته!!!

----------


## أندلسية

> ممكن اختي تحطي السؤال مره ثانيه؟!!
> 
> دورت عليه ما لقيته!!!




والله يا إبتكار عجبتنا المسابقة..
وبدنا نكمل..

----------


## mosaic

lممكن تغيرين الأيه ولتمنى من العشر الأجزاء الأولى اللي راجعتها ها ها ها

----------


## mosaic

علموني المسابقة انا جديدة والحمدلله انا حافظه بس الله يعيني على المراجعة 
, فحبيت اشارك معاكم شو السؤال؟

----------


## ابتكار

السؤال 

ومن الناس من يشري

----------


## خيالية

> السؤال 
> 
> ومن الناس من يشري


البقره

ومن الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله والله رؤوف بالعباد يا أيها الذين آمنوا ادخلوا....

صح ؟

----------


## kho

خياليه .. حطيلنا ايه عشان نكملها بارك الله فيج

----------


## خيالية

kho إن شاء الله حاضر..^_^

(( وإذ غدوت من أهلك.................)) أكملي الآيه

----------


## أندلسية

وإذ غدوت من أهلك تبوء المؤمنين مقاعد للقتال والله سميع عليم..


آآآآآآآل عمران 

السؤال التالي:

يحسبون الاحزاب لم يذهبو .............

----------


## انشودة حب

يحسبون الأحزاب لم يذهبوا وإن يأت الأحزاب يودون لوأنهم بادون في الأعراب ..

أتمنى إجابتي تكون صح .. واستغفر الله لوكانت خطأ ..

----------


## انشودة حب

وووووووووين البنااااااااااات .. صححوا لي إجابتي بليييييييييييييييييز

----------


## أندلسية

حبيبتي ..إجابتك ناقصة أكملي الآية ،إلى الآن صح لكن أكملي ولا تنسي تضعي لنا سؤال ..

----------


## انشودة حب

يحسبون الأحزاب لم يذهبوا وإن يأت الأحزاب يودون لوأنهم بادون في الأعراب يسألون عن أخباركم ..

إممممممم هذا إللي أعرفه بس ماأقدر أجازف وأألف من عندي!!!!!!

ع العموم .. ماأستاهل نقطه يعني؟؟




*وسؤالي : (( ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله ...................))

----------


## أندلسية

ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو ألد الخصام # وإذا تولى سعى في الأرض ليفسد فيها والله لا يحب الفساد..


السوال للبعدي نفس السؤال السابق(لم يحل)

----------


## روزه

قال تعالى: (( يحسبون الأحزاب لم يذهبوا وإن يأت الأحزاب يودوا لو أنهم بادون في الأعراب يسألون عن أنبائكم ولو كانوا فيكم ما قاتلوا إلا قليلا ))سورة الأحزاب


قال تعالى: (( يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل..................

----------


## خيالية

> قال تعالى: (( يحسبون الأحزاب لم يذهبوا وإن يأت الأحزاب يودوا لو أنهم بادون في الأعراب يسألون عن أنبائكم ولو كانوا فيكم ما قاتلوا إلا قليلا ))سورة الأحزاب
> 
> 
> قال تعالى: (( يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل..................


آل عمران

(( يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل ويخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي ويرزق من يشاء بغير حساب))

----------


## خيالية

أكملي الآيه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (( اللذين يأكلون الربا.................))

----------


## أندلسية

الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ذلك بأنهم قالو إنما البيع مثل الربا وأحل الله البيع وحرم الربا قمن جائه موعظة من ربه فإنتهى فله ما سلف وامره إلى الله ومن عاد فأؤلك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون ..يمحق الله الربا ويربي الصدقات والله لا يحب كل كفار أثيم ..





البقرة 


السؤال التالي :

و من آياته أنك ترى الأرض خاشعة .............................

----------


## روزه

قال تعالى : (( ومن آياته أنك ترى الأرض خاشعة فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت إن الذي أحياها لمحيي الموتي إنه علي كل شيء قدير )) سورة فصلت



قال تعالى: (( كدأب ءال فرعون والذين من قبلهم................ 


‏

----------


## خيالية

> قال تعالى : (( ومن آياته أنك ترى الأرض خاشعة فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت إن الذي أحياها لمحيي الموتي إنه علي كل شيء قدير )) سورة فصلت
> 
> 
> 
> قال تعالى: (( كدأب ءال فرعون والذين من قبلهم................ 
> 
> 
> ‏


 (( كدأب ءال فرعون والذين من قبلهم كذبوا بآياتنا فأخذهم الله بذنوبهم والله شديد العقاب))

آل عمران

----------


## روزه

ويييييييييين السؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

خلاص انا بقوله

قال تعالى: (( ذلكم بأنكم اتخذتم ءايات الله هزوا وغرتكم ...................

----------


## om marem

( ذالكم بأنكم اتخذتم ءايات الله هزوا وغرتكم الحياة الدنيا وما الحياة الدنيا في الآخرة إلا متاع)
السؤال 
( وداوود وسليمان إذ يحكمان في الحرث...................

----------


## روزه

قال تعالى : (( وَدَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ إِذْ يَحْكُمَانِ فِي الْحَرْثِ إِذْ نَفَشَتْ فِيهِ غَنَمُ الْقَوْمِ وَكُنَّا لِحُكْمِهِمْ شَاهِدِينَ )). سورة الانبياء


قال تعالى : (( ومن ءاياته الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر ................

----------


## انشودة حب

لاأعرف التكمله ..
أين الأخت ابتكار لتقوم بوضع النقاط للعضوات..

----------


## روزه

> قال تعالى : (( وَدَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ إِذْ يَحْكُمَانِ فِي الْحَرْثِ إِذْ نَفَشَتْ فِيهِ غَنَمُ الْقَوْمِ وَكُنَّا لِحُكْمِهِمْ شَاهِدِينَ )). سورة الانبياء
> 
> 
> قال تعالى : (( ومن ءاياته الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر ................




التكمله..................

قال تعالى : (( ومن آياته الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر لاتسجدوا للشمس ولا للقمر واسجدوا لله الذي خلقهن إن كنتم إياه تعبدون ))‏(‏ فصلت‏:37)



اللي بعدي......

قال تعالى : (( أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض................‏

----------


## dala dubai

اسمحووولي مااعرف التكملة

----------


## أحلى بدوية

انا اعرف بس مابي اخربط..

----------


## wf1

قال تعالى : (( أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض............ولم يعيى بخلقهن بقادر على ان يحي الموتى بلى انة على كل شي قدير) الاحقاف 

الي بعدي
قال تعالى (انه كان فريق من عبادي يقولون....

----------

